# Babyfurs



## foxboy (Nov 8, 2009)

I wanted to ask because I was talking with a friend online who say's that he is a babyfur.  In case you don't know a babyfur is a furrie who acts like a baby.  What do you all think about this?


----------



## Charrio (Nov 8, 2009)

I find it odd, but not like too strange
Ive seen worse


----------



## Aurali (Nov 8, 2009)

Meh whatever floats your boat...


Just keep that shit away from IRL, and away from me.


Inb4flame.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Meh whatever floats your boat...
> 
> 
> Just keep that shit away from IRL, and away from me.


seconded


----------



## TDK (Nov 8, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Meh whatever floats your boat...
> 
> 
> Just keep that shit away from IRL, and away from me.





CannonFodder said:


> seconded



Thirded


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 8, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Thirded


 
Quaded


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't really care as long as you don't start talking about dirty diapers


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> Quaded


Backed for the 5th time.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Backed for the 5th time.


 
Backed for the 6th time


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Nov 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Backed for the 6th time



Backed for the 7th time.

I don't have a problem with babyfurs, just don't do it around me IRL.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 8, 2009)

Never met a babyfur.
I want to enjoy the encounter.


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Backed for the 7th time.



Eighth'd


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 8, 2009)

I have np with babyfurs if its not sexual but...yeahhhh


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I have np with babyfurs if its not sexual but...yeahhhh


 
If it is sexual then you need to leave me out of it and gtfo


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 8, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> If it is sexual then you need to leave me out of it and gtfo



How can baby animals be sexu--

... D:


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 8, 2009)

I loled


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 8, 2009)

FurrIs4Ever said:


> I have np with babyfurs if its not sexual but...yeahhhh


eeeewwww, seconded.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't mind them really, it's the hardcore fetish ones that I stay away from though.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> How can baby animals be sexu--
> 
> ... D:


 
furries...everything can look sexy including little baby animals D:


----------



## xcliber (Nov 8, 2009)

Babyfur yiff makes me cry. And diapers are just cute, not sex toys.

Yeah, I'm a babyfur, but around other people, I'm a normal, mature, responsible, 20-year-old guy that contributes to society like any other normal person. I only do babyfur things on my own personal time alone, and even then, what I do is very limited (how can anyone find sitting in, and squishing their own piss and feces... uh... fun).


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1189109/


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't mind Babyfurs. Cub Porn is still sick in my mind but that said I don't flaunt to other people my personal interests. So I would appreciate the same courtesy in return.

Also, when it comes time to deal with adult stuff and general day to day life, you better fucking leaving the infantile thing behind. I am not going to deal with a grown adult acting like a child, when a situation springs up that needs for people to communicate and figure things out on a mature adult level. So don't whine like a brat child and put your interests before others and blame it on your being an infantile babyfur. Besides not all children are selfish twats. Being a babyfur is not an excuse to act like the worst kind of 5 year old 24-7.

If you force me to deal with that, you are not going to like me anymore.

EDIT: I only say this based on passed experience where I wanted to rip my hair out over the idiocy of people not being able to act like adults when it is necessary because they really believe it is okay to act like a child 24-7 just because they are a babyfur.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

I like clean babyfur stuff because it's cute. But yiff....ick. From personal experience, underage characters in porn is NEVER a good thing.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 8, 2009)

Those who take it way too seriously (IE Tavi Munk) are those who disturb me..I admit that clean artwork of babyfur and diaperfur is cute but I avoid cub stuff like the plague..bleh

Diaperfurs are basically babyfurs MINUS the cutesy speak and majority if not almost all the paraphernalia around the AB community. As a DL, I don't do any of the stuff babyfurs do (except the obvious padding wearing, which is basically what DL/diaperfur is) mentioned above and I keep myself clean.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1189109/


The song by itself, if you care.

I dunno, it's pretty creepy to me, but whatever.

Though if it's sexual... bhisluhgirueshgliurh get out of here right now


----------



## xcliber (Nov 8, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Diaperfurs are basically babyfurs MINUS the cutesy speak and majority if not almost all the paraphernalia around the AB community. As a DL, I don't do any of the stuff babyfurs do (except the obvious padding wearing, which is basically what DL/diaperfur is) mentioned above and I keep myself clean.



Hmm... I didn't know there was actually a difference between the 2. I thought it was all classified as one. I guess I'm a mix then.


----------



## Chenler (Nov 8, 2009)

never heard of babyfurs b4 o0


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> Eighth'd



ninth'd


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 8, 2009)

Chenler said:


> never heard of babyfurs b4 o0



are you 12?


----------



## PriestRevan (Nov 8, 2009)

foxboy said:


> I wanted to ask because I was talking with a friend online who say's that he is a babyfur.  *In case you don't know a babyfur is a furrie who acts like a baby.*  What do you all think about this?



What a revelation. 

Nobody here knew what "babyfur" meant.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 8, 2009)

InB4 babyfur rage


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

I dislike how its used as a "legal proxy" to satisfy pedophilia.


EDIT:

_*POST 2000 *_
_* ~ROCK ON~
*_*\m/*_*
*_​


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 8, 2009)

If it's not sexual, you're not wearing diapers in public or anywhere remotely near me, speaking in "baby talk," or using your "baby" persona as an excuse to act like a moron or cry about stupid shit,
then I honestly don't care.

But do any of the above, and you just need to gtfo.
Out of the gene pool, preferably.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 8, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If it's not sexual, you're not wearing diapers in public or anywhere remotely near me, speaking in "baby talk," or using your "baby" persona as an excuse to act like a moron or cry about stupid shit,
> then I honestly don't care.
> 
> But do any of the above, and you just need to gtfo.
> Out of the gene pool, preferably.



And once again, as usual, Vae wins the thread.


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

BabyFurs are awesome because they love cute things. :3


----------



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

Not a big fan of diaperfur myself. That said, baby animals are cute. I like well-executed cub art.

However. If you like babyfur pornography you are a pedophile, no exceptions. If you fall into this category, please cut a hole in your stomach, pull out your intestines, tie them to a pole, and walk around it. ;-)

Edit:


Vaelarsa said:


> If it's not sexual, you're not wearing diapers in public or anywhere remotely near me, speaking in "baby talk," or using your "baby" persona as an excuse to act like a moron or cry about stupid shit,
> then I honestly don't care.
> 
> But do any of the above, and you just need to gtfo.
> Out of the gene pool, preferably.



Also, this.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 8, 2009)

Haven't seen one of these threads for awhile, I was beginning to get worried :grin:


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

BabyFurs are simply people who enjoy Chibi styled anthropomorphic arts like this one:







They are similar to those who enjoy Lolitas (Chibi style anime) in the anime subculture:


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

Some times...

The cuteness is just so unbearable it makes some people squeal and their belly tickles. So it's more like a butterflies in your belly kind of thing. Some people also like young looking girls with an ample bosom. I draw those kind of girls alot myself actually. But it's not for pleasure! More like a message. The mixing of innocence and sexuality.


----------



## Dass (Nov 8, 2009)

Geek said:


> Some times...
> 
> The cuteness is just so unbearable it makes some people squeal and their belly tickles. So it's more like a butterflies in your belly kind of thing. Some people also like young looking girls with an ample bosom. I draw those kind of girls alot myself actually. But it's not for pleasure! More like a message. The mixing of innocence and sexuality.



YOU CAN'T DO THAT.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 8, 2009)

Quit double posting and use links instead of large images.


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

Dass said:


> YOU CAN'T DO THAT.



All i wanna say is that they simply love the idea of super cuteness on the art style.

"it's like merging hotness and cuteness together"


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

Geek you're weirding me out man


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm no BabyFur.

I'm just trying to understand their fantasy... I'm a very open-minded guy and i have nothing against them. 

Im just curious of what they have in their mind.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 8, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> If it's not sexual, you're not wearing diapers in public or anywhere remotely near me, speaking in "baby talk," or using your "baby" persona as an excuse to act like a moron or cry about stupid shit,
> then I honestly don't care.
> 
> But do any of the above, and you just need to gtfo.
> Out of the gene pool, preferably.


I agree with basically all except wearing them in public. If nobody sees or... hears it, they won't know it's there anyway. So as long as they don't do any of the other things you mentioned, we can all be happy. (in other words, keeping it to yourself is key.)



milk-bone said:


> Not a big fan of diaperfur myself. That said, baby animals are cute. I like well-executed cub art.
> 
> However. If you like babyfur pornography you are a pedophile, no exceptions. If you fall into this category, please cut a hole in your stomach, pull out your intestines, tie them to a pole, and walk around it. ;-)
> .



I don't mind cub yiff. But for a long time, I was oblivious to the fact that most people see it as pedophilia. I thought a lot of it was cute at the time. When I think of it that way, it still is cute to me. So I don't frown on it or think people are pedos just for liking some cute fictional work. But I've also never been turned on by it. 

The cuteness factor disappears altogether when it's IRL. Fucking real life children... *shudders* I can't finish the sentence. Words just don't describe my horror and disgust.

But I guess according to you, I'm still a pedophile, huh. :|

ninja edit:
Geek is on the right track.

edit:
actually, you hit the nail on the head. At least in my case.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

Geek said:


> I'm no BabyFur.
> 
> I'm just trying to understand their fantasy... I'm a very open-minded guy and i have nothing against them.
> 
> Im just curious of what they have in their mind.


There is a difference between whatr you are describing and the babyfurs you see so often who make things look like full grown anthros boning child anthros.


----------



## Geek (Nov 8, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> There is a difference between whatr you are describing and the babyfurs you see so often who make things look like full grown anthros boning child anthros.



Some love adult/old style arts, others love baby/young style arts.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I simply love both styles.


----------



## milk-bone (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, xcliber, but that's the way I see it. Cub porn is just another way of saying child porn.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2009)

Geek said:


> Some love adult/old style arts, others love baby/young style arts.
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> I simply love both styles.


I have no objection to the _style_ Just some of the ways it is_ used _There is a difference, If you want to draw sexy-cute things go ahead if you want to make  semi-pedophelic art. (its blatantly obvious stuff mind you) or porn involving diapers and such that is disturbing. Chibis and such are awesome. Pornographic portrayal of youths is another.


----------



## Beta Link (Nov 8, 2009)

For the most part, babyfurs don't bother me. The only ones that _do_ are the creepy ones who take it to a sexual fetish level.

Personally, I can't stand how most furries hate on babyfurs. Most furries seem to be convinced that they're _all_ creepy fucks. Kinda like what most non-furries think about us, eh?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

Any pornographic portrayal of kids is BAD. I can understand teen hentai/yiff, but cub and babyfur porn is just unacceptable.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 8, 2009)

It makes people really, really angry so it's okay with me.

Alternately: They're drawings. Drawings. Ings.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 8, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> It makes people really, really angry so it's okay with me.
> 
> Alternately: They're drawings. Drawings. Ings.


Doesn't matter. Slippery slope, etc. I've had personal experience with the slippery slope here. It's true.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 8, 2009)

With cub porn, the way I see it is sex and children shouldn't mix. Toddlers do not have sex. ever. Drawings of such acts are disturbing, especially when adults are involved.

Babyfur art is very cute when its "clean" and not sexual. As it should be.

As far as babyfurs themselves, never had a problem with them. However I've never met one personally (that I know of) and I've only seen them on forums and stuff. They don't bother me at all.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

After reading through this thread I realized what the truth is.


Geek said:


> BabyFurs are awesome because they love cute things. :3


THIS LAWL.
But seriously if I knew the term I would do lolicon all day(just kidding), but seriously i have met those before and they were cute.
IT'S UNBEARABLE FOR MAH EYES THE CUTENESS.
My kind of furness is an alternate way to the exit of the world.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 9, 2009)

babyfurs is one of the worst aspects of the furry fandom - simply because it alures to all that pedo shit and what have you

...meaning that when other ppl see it they go "all of you like that?" and then it is kind of difficult to explain otherwise, mainly due to the lack of any general definition of furry fandomity. (which is a whole other discussion)

meh - i dont mind it - but i would prefer if ppl would keep the hell off the internet and away from prying eyes. conversely, if one insists to showcase their freakyness, then i reserve my right to ridicule them and distance me from them


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Any pornographic portrayal of kids is BAD. I can understand teen hentai/yiff, but cub and babyfur porn is just unacceptable.



Babyfur does not always equal porn.



prettylilpup said:


> With cub porn, the way I see it is sex and children shouldn't mix. Toddlers do not have sex. ever. Drawings of such acts are disturbing, especially when adults are involved.
> 
> *Babyfur art is very cute when its "clean" and not sexual. As it should be.*
> 
> As far as babyfurs themselves, never had a problem with them. However I've never met one personally (that I know of) and I've only seen them on forums and stuff. They don't bother me at all.



Why is it, every time babyfur is mentioned, people start ranting about cub porn when it really is not the same thing. However I agree with the bold text.



webkilla said:


> babyfurs is one of the worst aspects of the furry fandom - *simply because it alures to all that pedo shit and what have you*
> 
> ...meaning that when other ppl see it they go "all of you like that?" and then it is kind of difficult to explain otherwise, mainly due to the lack of any general definition of furry fandomity. (which is a whole other discussion)
> 
> meh - i dont mind it - but i would prefer if ppl would keep the hell off the internet and away from prying eyes. conversely, if one insists to showcase their freakyness, then i reserve my right to ridicule them and distance me from them



You need to learn what a babyfur actually is. It is someone who dresses in baby clothes (including diapers) and acts like a baby while someone else acts as mother/father. It does not always equal porn, sex or anything else.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

whats wrong with cub porn there not real. I look at the stuff occasionally and it seems like its not hurting anyone. Its the innocents and the cuteness that get to me not the fact that there 6-12 so yeah. oh and before i forget a babyfur is also a fetish for cubs that are still in diapers and no im not a babyfur they need to be out of the crap catchers for me to like them


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2009)

webkilla said:


> babyfurs is one of the worst aspects of the furry fandom - simply because it alures to all that pedo shit and what have you
> 
> ...meaning that when other ppl see it they go "all of you like that?" and then it is kind of difficult to explain otherwise, mainly due to the lack of any general definition of furry fandomity. (which is a whole other discussion)
> 
> meh - i dont mind it - but i would prefer if ppl would keep the hell off the internet and away from prying eyes. conversely, if one insists to showcase their freakyness, then i reserve my right to ridicule them and distance me from them



It's funny because the general public ridicule furries the same way as furries ridicule babyfurs.

Why is the anime fandom less ridiculed by the general public compared to the furry fandom ?

They have more Lolita fans... more hentai fans... and pedos then the furry fandom.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's funny because the general public ridicule furries the same way as furries ridicule babyfurs.
> 
> Why is the anime fandom less ridiculed by the general public compared to the furry fandom ?
> 
> They have more Lolita fans... more hentai fans... and pedos then the furry fandom.



well its the evolution of the culture before if you played video games you were weird a geek ect now everyone plays them same with being gay you were fucked in the head and so on now its ok to be gay 

soon the furry fandom will become popular and maybe in the near future pedophilia will be ok? 

i dont know about that because we group pedos into all being bad with me watching Ren i do some things that may be considered pedo like im not her real dad but i help her get dressed give her kisses ect... and no i dont get aroused buy it i love her but not in that way


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well its the evolution of the culture before if you played video games you were weird a geek ect now everyone plays them same with being gay you were fucked in the head and so on now its ok to be gay
> 
> soon the furry fandom will become popular and maybe in the near future pedophilia will be ok?
> 
> i dont know about that because we group pedos into all being bad with me watching Ren i do some things that may be considered pedo like im not her real dad but i help her get dressed give her kisses ect... and no i dont get aroused buy it i love her but not in that way



Naa, helping to dress her and giving her kisses is not, in my book, classed as anything pedo like.  

I am more curious to know why anime lolicon is not bashed like cub porn is, seeing as lolicon is based on humans and all.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Naa, helping to dress her and giving her kisses is not, in my book, classed as anything pedo like.
> 
> I am more curious to know why anime lolicon is not bashed like cub porn is, seeing as lolicon is based on humans and all.



the strange thing is im not into lolicon only cub but yeah there was the whole bathing thing that i almost got the sexual predictor title slapped on me that wasn't fun thats why i havnt been on


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> the strange thing is im not into lolicon only cub but yeah there was the whole bathing thing that i almost got the sexual predictor title slapped on me that wasn't fun thats why i havnt been on



I used to wash my sisters hair, and my brothers hair, and if anyone thinks that anyone who washes hair or baths a young relative is a sexual deviant are just being douchbags.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I used to wash my sisters hair, and my brothers hair, and if anyone thinks that anyone who washes hair or baths a young relative is a sexual deviant are just being douchbags.



yeah what happened was Ren had hurt her right arm and her left is relatively useless to her because she's still building motor skills in it so i had to wash her head to foot using a facecloth 

so im washing her and my female friend came over and walked in as i was washing her umm well you know sooo i can see her point in calling the cops because it most likely looked like i was molesting her luckily the cop that was sent wasnt a tart and under stood what i was doing

first time i literally pissed my self it was not a fun day


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah what happened was Ren had hurt her right arm and her left is relatively useless to her because she's still building motor skills in it so i had to wash her head to foot using a facecloth
> 
> so im washing her and my female friend came over and walked in as i was washing her umm well you know sooo i can see her point in calling the cops because it most likely looked like i was molesting her luckily the cop that was sent wasnt a tart and under stood what i was doing
> 
> first time i literally pissed my self it was not a fun day



DAYUM common sense should of told her what you were doing as Ren was in a bath and you had a washcloth in your hand. Is your friend blonde by any chance? lol sorry, couldn't resist a blonde joke.

(I am sure we brits put an e on blond....firefox is telling me it is wrong but I will consult my dictionary......yep we do.)

EDIT: I just remembered that a teacher has recently been jailed for having sex with a 15 year old and 16 year old. Mom thinks he shouldn't been arrested because most girls here are up for it anyway.

Some girl at a part mom was being security at tried to call "RAPE", but they later found out that SHE handed the GUY the condom XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> DAYUM common sense should of told her what you were doing as Ren was in a bath and you had a washcloth in your hand. Is your friend blonde by any chance? lol sorry, couldn't resist a blonde joke.
> 
> (I am sure we brits put an e on blond....firefox is telling me it is wrong but I will consult my dictionary......yep we do.)
> 
> ...


Thats why male teachers should avoid condom madness.
No idea what is this fucking cub porn but I stay with lolita anime madness.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> DAYUM common sense should of told her what you were doing as Ren was in a bath and you had a washcloth in your hand. Is your friend blonde by any chance? lol sorry, couldn't resist a blonde joke.
> 
> (I am sure we brits put an e on blond....firefox is telling me it is wrong but I will consult my dictionary......yep we do.)
> 
> ...



we live in grim times we do when young girls are sex hounds...thats just disturbing 

no my friend is brunet but yeah the main reason i pissed my self is Ren was acting a little umm strange seeing how she was moaning a little that was a very strange time of day it was

wow im starting to sound more and more like a pedo aint i.i should stop telling my strange storys


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Are you judging me?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Are you judging me?


JUDGEMENT


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 9, 2009)

Everytime a babyfur thread is created a carton of baby chickens are thrown into a meat grinder.

Summary. Don't care. Just keep it away from me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 9, 2009)

VoidBat said:


> Everytime a babyfur thread is created a carton of baby chickens are thrown into a meat grinder.
> 
> Summary. Don't care. Just keep it away from me.


 That happens without babyfurs also.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Are you judging me?



I hearby pass judgment upon you Ricky, I judge you guilty of posting in this thread.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 9, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I don't really care as long as you don't start talking about dirty diapers


  This.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Babyfur does not always equal porn.
> *
> Why is it, every time babyfur is mentioned, people start ranting about cub porn* when it really is not the same thing. However I agree with the bold text.
> 
> You need to learn what a babyfur actually is. It is someone who dresses in baby clothes (including diapers) and acts like a baby while someone else acts as mother/father. It does not always equal porn, sex or anything else.



note the highlighted part

like i posted earlier: it is because it aludes, connects to, or otherwise hints of... cub porn

just think for a moment: if you dress/RP as a babyfur, why not do as all other furries and come up with illustrations of your babyfursona?

bam, instant cub 'pics' - might not be porn, but considering how many portray their characters in general then you're guilty by association.

equally, as i posted earlier, if you dont want people making these connection - no matter how true/false they might be - then DONT show this stuff in public!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

webkilla said:


> note the highlighted part
> 
> like i posted earlier: it is because it aludes, connects to, or otherwise hints of... cub porn
> 
> ...



Note the highlighted part.

You're making a really dumb argument.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 9, 2009)

The babyfur community provides a place for damaged manchildren to justify and ignore their personal shortcomings. One could say the same of the furry community at large, but I can think of no niche in the fandom that produces  more unhealthy and potentially dangerous individuals.

I am not a fan.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Rifter said:


> The babyfur community provides a place for damaged manchildren to justify and ignore their personal shortcomings. One could say the same of the furry community at large, but I can think of no niche in the fandom that produces  more unhealthy and potentially dangerous individuals.
> 
> I am not a fan.



Way to be general...

"_Personal shortcomings_" as in shitting oneself in a diaper?

That's definitely a shortcoming and maybe unhealthy, however gross as it may be I'd hardly consider it dangerous.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Rifter said:


> The babyfur community provides a place for damaged manchildren to justify and ignore their personal shortcomings. One could say the same of the furry community at large, but I can think of no niche in the fandom that produces  more unhealthy and potentially dangerous individuals.
> 
> I am not a fan.



Can't say I've encountered a dangerous furry (or video game player).

If anything they're waaay more laid back and accepting. It's your intolerant chav types who lash out at people. (Maybe they need themselves a hobby, eh?)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Can't say I've encountered a dangerous furry (or video game player).
> 
> If anything they're waaay more laid back and accepting. It's your intolerant chav types who lash out at people. (Maybe they need themselves a hobby, eh?)



Chavs are not bright people anyway.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 9, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Can't say I've encountered a dangerous furry (or video game player).
> 
> If anything they're waaay more laid back and accepting. It's your intolerant chav types who lash out at people. (Maybe they need themselves a hobby, eh?)



Dangerous in the kiddy diddling sense, not the face stabbing sense.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Rifter said:


> Dangerous in the kiddy diddling sense, not the face stabbing sense.



Oh, right. Ew. D:

At least the majority of furs like the mature vixen sluts.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

I dislike the generalizations seen here as well.


----------



## Rifter (Nov 9, 2009)

I can understand a desire to recapture the innocence and simplicity of childhood. I would even wager that many people becomes furries for that very reason, knowingly or not. If we lived in a perfect world, that's all the whole babyfur phenomenon would be - But we don't.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 9, 2009)

Glaice said:


> I dislike the generalizations seen here as well.



But all babyfurs are pedophiles, just like all furries suck dog cock.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> *whats wrong with cub porn there not real*. I look at the stuff occasionally and it seems like its not hurting anyone. Its the innocents and the cuteness that get to me not the fact that there 6-12 so yeah. oh and before i forget a babyfur is also a fetish for cubs that are still in diapers and no im not a babyfur they need to be out of the crap catchers for me to like them



*Formula and definitions*

Cub: (noun) the young of certain animals, as the bear, lion, or tiger.

Shortened term: Cub equates to child in the furry world

Therefore: Cub porn is  Furry Child porn.


Just because you slap a tail  and ears on it does not mean it changes it's purpose.

lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 9, 2009)

DÃ©jÃ  Vu.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> DÃ©jÃ  Vu.



Inorite?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Formula and definitions*
> 
> Cub: (noun) the young of certain animals, as the bear, lion, or tiger.
> 
> ...



Who's the human equivalant of Nala?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> *Formula and definitions*
> 
> Cub: (noun) the young of certain animals, as the bear, lion, or tiger.
> 
> ...



We all soon talk down those into cub porn, what about all those anime fanatics into lolicon? lolicon is anime art of children, human children imo lolicon is far worse than cub, after all it was said in another thread that furries have many animal traits. However just because a cub is the furry equivalent, does not mean it is right.



Ricky said:


> But all babyfurs are pedophiles, just like all furries suck dog cock.



And all trolls live under bridges amirite?


----------



## Kitsuno (Nov 9, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Arguing on the internets, my favorite.  Who wins, o ya no one its just a game of losing less.  d(^.^d)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Arguing on the internets, my favorite.  Who wins, o ya no one its just a game of losing less.  d(^.^d)



I always win except when I loose.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We all soon talk down those into cub porn, what about all those anime fanatics into lolicon? lolicon is anime art of children, human children imo lolicon is far worse than cub, after all it was said in another thread that furries have many animal traits. However just because a cub is the furry equivalent, does not mean it is right.



The only thing I can say is: Kiddie porn is kiddie porn, reguardless of it's medium and genre.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The only thing I can say is: Kiddie porn is kiddie porn, reguardless of it's medium and genre.



Indeed.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 9, 2009)

Basically, this thread has one sole purpose: To tell me that just because I have a fursona that's five years younger than my real-life self, then I have to be involved with pedophilia either in fantasy or real-life. This would be the same as saying that every goth is a satanist; every emo commits suicide, but no, that's not true either. I'm a goth and an agnostic at that. Emo is not a state of mind, it's a music genre that has developed a unique hair style. 

Those were just examples of generalizations. I happen to be accused of many things every day due to generalizations. Being gothic of appearance, having a piercing in my nose, being a bastard who does not hesitate to take up an argument, being gay, even being male. 

They are everywhere. Have you never found yourself judging one due to generalization? If no, then who are you? Effing Dalai Lama? 

The bastards who try to claim that having a diaper fetish or being a paraphilic infantilist equals being a pedophile is true should go screw themselves so effing hard that they will end up coughing blood. 

I have a diaper fetish and I tend to show signs of paraphilic infantilism. And the reason for the fetish is simple (in my case), psychologically I seek security by physically linking myself to something familiar from my childhood. But I will NEVER be involved with pedophilia. 



Glaice said:


> I dislike the generalizations seen here as well.


 
They're unavoidable, sadly. Man is pitiful. 

And to prove why my statement here is true; this post will be quoted and a negative comment will be left.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

Liwyatan said:


> -talking in one long incredibly unbroken sentence moving from topic to topic so that no one had a chance to interrupt, it was really quite hypnotic-



I think you are missing the point here, dear sir.

There is a reason for people not liking babyfurs, and the top reason for not liking the infatilist sub-fetish is immaturity.


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 9, 2009)

Is your friend a cool guy? Y/N

If Y, then it doesn't matter.

If N, then being a babyfur isn't going to make a difference.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think you are missing the point here, dear sir.
> 
> There is a reason for people not liking babyfurs, and the top reason for not liking the infatilist sub-fetish is immaturity.


 
The main argument in this case is the fetish, no excuse there. And the usual reason is not immaturity (at least that's not what I have heard the most) as you describe, but pedophilia.

As for immaturity, if anyone dares walk up to me and say that, they will walk away with their head up their rectal opening.

As for my previous post, Firefox puked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I think you are missing the point here, dear sir.
> 
> There is a reason for people not liking babyfurs, and the top reason for not liking the infatilist sub-fetish is immaturity.





Liwyatan said:


> The main argument in this case is the fetish, no excuse there. And the usual reason is not immaturity (at least that's not what I have heard the most) as you describe, but pedophilia.
> 
> As for immaturity, if anyone dares walk up to me and say that, they will walk away with their head up their rectal opening.
> 
> As for my previous post, Firefox puked.



I agree with Liwyatan, the most common excuse I have heard for people disliking babyfur's is the link to pedophilia. To many people generalize things and often take the first thing they hear as gospel.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

Liwyatan said:


> The main argument in this case is the fetish, no excuse there. And the usual reason is not immaturity (at least that's not what I have heard the most) as you describe, but pedophilia.



But you do have to admit that some of the artowrk does act as bait and lure, same with some furry art that attracts Zoophiles, amirite?



> As for immaturity, if anyone dares walk up to me and say that, they will walk away with their head up their rectal opening.



As per experience of me and many others who have a justification of not putting up with the sub fetish is based around immaturity, not paedophila. And as per being "Butt-hurt" by "Shoving their heads up their rectal cavity" shows how immature you are by using violence to prove a point. Just shrug and say "M'kay", othwerwise you are proving others right.



> As for my previous post, Firefox puked.



Ah...I see.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 9, 2009)

The ratio of babyfurs to pedophiles is about the same as that of Furries to dog fuckers.

And not as many babyfurs/infantilists are immature or use there infantilism as an excuse to be immature as the media or the general populace seems to assume. These are the ones that give the rest of us a bad name. edit: actually, both these and the fetishists. Sex + diaper = fucking babies in most peoples minds. So naturally, there's a misconception.

Just like all the misinformed people that say that all furries are into zoophilia, the majority of the population will assume that all infantilists and AB/DLs are pedos. 

True story: In a random conversation with a friend, I jokingly mentioned AB/DLs. He had never heard of them before and asked me. His naturally reaction when I told him that there are people with diaper fetishes, was that they must be pedophiles.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> The ratio of babyfurs to pedophiles is about the same as that of Furries to dog fuckers.
> 
> And not as many babyfurs/infantilists are immature or use there infantilism as an excuse to be immature as the media or the general populace seems to assume. These are the ones that give the rest of us a bad name. (edit: these and the fetishists)
> 
> Just like all the misinformed people that say that all furries are into zoophilia, the majority of the population assumes that all infantilists and AB/DLs are pedos.



For me, I've Seen more immature than paedos, and others that I have talked to have seen more immature than paedos.


It does not mean that I don't like you because of the infantilst fetish, it just means I won't tolerate that behavior and that particular fetish .


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 9, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I agree with Liwyatan, the most common excuse I have heard for people disliking babyfur's is the link to pedophilia. To many people generalize things and often take the first thing they hear as gospel.


 
*bows*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But you do have to admit that some of the artowrk does act as bait and lure, same with some furry art that attracts Zoophiles, amirite?


 
While it is true that some artwork is doubtful of nature, the artist behind it might not share the same point of view as the general audience does. This all depends on perspective. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> As per experience of me and many others who have a justification of not putting up with the sub fetish is based around immaturity, not paedophila. And as per being "Butt-hurt" by "Shoving their heads up their rectal cavity" shows how immature you are by using violence to prove a point. Just shrug and say "M'kay", othwerwise you are proving others right.


 
I'm sorry, I some times get around to talking in metaphors. What I mean is that if a person confronts me with a generalized prejudice, then I will take the argument *verbally *and that person usually leaves mute.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 9, 2009)

Liwyatan said:


> While it is true that some artwork is doubtful of nature, the artist behind it might not share the same point of view as the general audience does. This all depends on perspective.



True, but a subjective interpitation of a viewer can lead to an incorrect conclusion which at times makes trouble.





> I'm sorry, I some times get around to talking in metaphors. What I mean is that if a person confronts me with a generalized prejudice, then I will take the argument *verbally *and that person usually leaves mute.



Okay.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 9, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY Arguing on the internets, my favorite.  Who wins, o ya no one its just a game of losing less.  d(^.^d)



Correct, all parties freaking out are at fault and this thread is just degrading slowly into bickering.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> True, but a subjective interpitation of a viewer can lead to an incorrect conclusion which at times makes trouble.


 
The disadvantage of the fandom would be its way of dealing with sexuality in all its aspects. Because frankly, had the culture not been this open, many of the fetishes displayed would be banned due to the rather unfortunate associations.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> For me, I've Seen more immature than paedos, and others that I have talked to have seen more immature than paedos.
> 
> 
> It does not mean that I don't like you because of the infantilst fetish, it just means I won't tolerate that behavior and that particular fetish .



Aye, I don't mind hearing people tell me what their fetish is, I just do not want to hear all the details of it. Also, a fetish should be kept in your own home, if you like to behave like a infant, don't bring that behaviour on the forums.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It does not mean that I don't like you because of the infantilst fetish, it just means I won't tolerate that behavior and that particular fetish .



I'm just glad that I don't fall into either category.
I keep it clean (no messy diapers), and and don't have any sexual urges related to it.

To me, on a very personal note, wearing a diaper (which i've never used) and one-piece, footed pajamas and cuddling with a big stuffed animal are simply for comfort and stress relief. The warm, soft, cuddly sensations and feelings bring out joyful and peaceful thoughts which help me to relax. It makes me think of cute and happy things. I would never do these things around other people.

I don't like baby toys. I don't suck my thumb/use a pacifier. I don't like baby talk. I don't like people who act like babies who are perfectly and mentally capable of being civilized human beings. It's quite annoying actually because there are people out there who really are mentally and physically disabled and can't feed themselves or get to the bathroom.

Ok, so I'm still grouped with AB/DLs because of some of the things I like. It's kinda like the furries who say they aren't really furries because all they like is the artwork and chatting on the forums.

I just feel that my motives for doing what I do are different than the typical AB/DL.

But whatever. I doubt there's much I can say to change peoples opinions.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I'm just glad that I don't fall into either category.
> I keep it clean (no messy diapers), and and don't have any sexual urges related to it.
> 
> To me, on a very personal note, wearing a diaper (which i've never used) and one-piece, footed pajamas and cuddling with a big stuffed animal are simply for comfort and stress relief. The warm, soft, cuddly sensations and feelings bring out joyful and peaceful thoughts which help me to relax. It makes me think of cute and happy things. I would never do these things around other people.
> ...



People will always generalize, unfortunately only a minority on the planet wont generalize. I hate when people generalize bayfur instantly with pedo's, to me that is also saying baby sitters are also pedo's just because they have "baby" in title.

I could be like that I high lighted in bold because I am here mainly for the art and to chat about shit on the forums. But I chose to take the title of furry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I'm just glad that I don't fall into either category.
> I keep it clean (no messy diapers), and and don't have any sexual urges related to it.
> 
> To me, on a very personal note, wearing a diaper (which i've never used) and one-piece, footed pajamas and *cuddling with a big stuffed animal are simply for comfort and stress relief. The warm, soft, cuddly sensations and feelings bring out joyful and peaceful thoughts which help me to relax.* *It makes me think of cute and happy things*. *I would never do these things around other people.*
> ...


 First umimportant part:
Adorable but I agree you can't do this every time you get out of your house.It does relax some sort of people, mostly part babyfurs and sometimes...nevermind.

Second umimportant part:
It's wrong to act like a baby when you have the brain of a philosoph.
I agree with the fact that some babyfurs do have a mature part that does not hurt to people who have physical and mental problems.

Third muchimportant part:
Looking on me you could not tell if I am a furry or not amirite?
And i still say I am a real furry becuase I did enough to consider myself as one, not that you need to do anything hard much.
Quote from my dear friend on YT "Truefurry":
"Any furry is a real furry".


----------



## Kayla (Nov 10, 2009)

I tend to avoid babyfurs whenever possible. Like, whatever floats your boat, just dont try to enforce it on me.


----------



## Sino (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a problem with diaperlovers and not all babyfurs are into diapers.
Personally, I do call my mate Daddy and act like a little girl but I would not have my fursona drawn as a child/cub because the fact of it is, I'm 21 and just because my personality is "childish" doesn't mean my online avatar has to be a child.

Edit: My two cents on cubporn. I don't like it but I'm not sure it's an instant link to pedophilia. There's all sorts of real porn of humans who appear to be minors, dress up like school girls and so forth. As long as the person is really a concenting adult, it's okay in my book.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Second umimportant part:
> It's wrong to act like a baby when you have the brain of a philosoph.
> I agree with the fact that some babyfurs do have a mature part that does not hurt to people who have physical and mental problems.



Why is it wrong to act like a child? the keyword here is ACT. Actors in movie ACT all the time, I have seen actors in theaters dress up as kids and the opposite gender. I don't see how "acting" as a baby should be any different.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

Just becasue someone's smart/mature, doesn't mean they can't have a part of them that desires the simple comforts of being a child. Intelectuals are by no means perfect.

@RandyDarkshade:
Acting for the purpose of entertaining an audience is a little different from acting for self-indulgence. Not that there is anything wrong with either. I just don't think your analogy applies here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Just becasue someone's smart/mature, doesn't mean they can't have a part of them that desires the simple comforts of being a child. Intelectuals are by no means perfect.
> 
> @RandyDarkshade:
> Acting for the purpose of entertaining an audience is a little different from acting for self-indulgence. Not that there is anything wrong with either. I just don't think your analogy applies here.



My point was it is acting either way and should not be considered a wrong thing to do, particularly if the one doing the acting as a baby is doing it in his/her own home.

EDIT: Also actors and actresses act because they "like" to act, the same as babyfurs "like to act" as a child. Actors and actresses do it for themselves aswell as the entertainment of others.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

lol This question again. 

They're weird. Don't tell me what the hell you like to do on your own time and I wont judge you accordingly. Most things are acceptable but there's other things people shouldn't know about you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> lol This question again.
> 
> They're weird. Don't tell me what the hell you like to do on your own time and I wont judge you accordingly. Most things are acceptable but there's other things people shouldn't know about you.



You shouldn't be judgmental like that. I don't have a problem with people talking to me about things they do at home so long as they don't go into every deep detail about it.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My point was it is acting either way and should not be considered a wrong thing to do, particularly if the one doing the acting as a baby is doing it in his/her own home.
> 
> EDIT: Also actors and actresses act because they "like" to act, the same as babyfurs "like to act" as a child. Actors and actresses do it for themselves aswell as the entertainment of others.


OIC 



pheonix said:


> lol This question again.
> 
> They're weird. Don't tell me what the hell you like to do on your own time and I wont judge you accordingly. Most things are acceptable but there's other things people shouldn't know about you.


 


RandyDarkshade said:


> You shouldn't be judgmental like that. I don't have a problem with people talking to me about things they do at home so long as they don't go into every deep detail about it.


 
People are naturally judgemental. Not really much you can do about it but try to explain it with threads like this one.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You shouldn't be judgmental like that. I don't have a problem with people talking to me about things they do at home so long as they don't go into every deep detail about it.



Sorry but if a person says they like crapping in a diaper or pissing all over themselves or someone else then I'm gonna judge you. That's disgusting. I can say "well alrighty then, whatever floats your boat." to a lot of things but there's some things that I just say no to. If some old guy fucks some 10 year old girl will you not judge them accordingly? And it is the same thing so don't try and say it's not. People judge others, it's in our nature as humans.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sorry but if a person says they like crapping in a diaper or pissing all over themselves or someone else then I'm gonna judge you. That's disgusting. I can say "well alrighty then, whatever floats your boat." to a lot of things but there's some things that I just say no to. If some old guy fucks some 10 year old girl will you not judge them accordingly? And it is the same thing so don't try and say it's not. People judge others, it's in our nature as humans.


 
OK, yeah. Someone saying that they actually _like_ pissing and crapping in a diaper is very much on the disturbuing side and I don't want to hear about it either. But you sound like you're saying that all AB/DLs and/or babyfurs do that, which simply isn't the case, which is what I'm trying to get across to the totally unaccepting and judgemental people.

Yes I'm a babyfur, but I don't feel that my actions, that I mentioned before, fall under the gross and disgusting aspectthat AB/DLs and babyfurs are known (by the general populace) for.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> OK, yeah. Someone saying that they actually _like_ pissing and crapping in a diaper is very much on the disturbuing side and I don't want to hear about it either. But you sound like you're saying that all AB/DLs and/or babyfurs do that, which simply isn't the case, which is what I'm trying to get across to the totally unaccepting and judgemental people.
> 
> Yes I'm a babyfur, but I don't feel that my actions, that I mentioned before, fall under the gross and disgusting aspectthat AB/DLs and babyfurs are known (by the general populace) for.



Well if you don't do that stuff then Great Job! But even wearing a diaper as a grown man is still kinda weird/creepy. If you just like cute artwork then it's all good but the sexual aspects of that little fetish are nasty to me. And I only used the piss and shit thing as an example of drawing a line at some point. A lot of things aren't bad at all but some should be kept in the dark except between the 2 participating in whatever the act.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well if you don't do that stuff then Great Job! But even wearing a diaper as a grown man is still kinda weird/creepy. If you just like cute artwork then it's all good but the sexual aspects of that little fetish are nasty to me. And I only used the piss and shit thing as an example of drawing a line at some point. A lot of things aren't bad at all but some should be kept in the dark except between the 2 participating in whatever the act.



I was more aiming along the lines that if someone said "I am a babyfur" and left it at that, then there, imo, would be no reason to judge, but if they then went and told me "I like to wear diapers, and piss in them and shit in them and get diaper changes" I would be like "Oh look at the time I have to go! freak*

Obviously the sexual aspect of this fetish in question is also valid to judge someone on.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well if you don't do that stuff then Great Job! But even wearing a diaper as a grown man is still kinda weird/creepy. If you just like cute artwork then it's all good but the sexual aspects of that little fetish are nasty to me. And I only used the piss and shit thing as an example of drawing a line at some point. A lot of things aren't bad at all but some should be kept in the dark except between the 2 participating in whatever the act.


 
Too true. And like I mentioned earlier, I do what I do in total privacy and nobody else knows that I do it. So no harm done. 

Edit:
Yeah, I suppose it's weird and creepy to most, but I've never been considered normal either.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

well im back but im going to say this the human race is a very strange thing many kinks and fetishes so what ever gets you off ive seen skat and vore and can some what understand why they like it so i will not judge them so yeah i like cub i even enjoy cub porn when im in the mood but thats where it stays i have no sexual intentions for real kids but i do believe that on some rare occasions pedos and there child do love each other


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was more aiming along the lines that if someone said "I am a babyfur" and left it at that, then there, imo, would be no reason to judge, but if they then went and told me "I like to wear diapers, and piss in them and shit in them and get diaper changes" I would be like "Oh look at the time I have to go! freak*
> 
> Obviously the sexual aspect of this fetish in question is also valid to judge someone on.



Well I've seen some say something along the lines of the sexual side then go off saying that people shouldn't judge people by what they are or what they do in bed. It's there business and should be kept as such. If someone just says "hey I'm a babyfur" I don't mind at all but the convo usually goes south from there if talking to them 1 on 1 or in a small group, which I wish it wouldn't.



xcliber said:


> Too true. And like I mentioned earlier, I do what I do in total privacy and nobody else knows that I do it. So no harm done.
> 
> Edit:
> Yeah, I suppose it's weird and creepy to most, but I've never been considered normal either.



Well now you're going toward the dark side so lets stop there just in case k? 

I'm not saying what someone does would make them not normal as there's no such thing as normal in human behavior, but things can be judged as too much for the beholder to stand. We're all freaks in out own way.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im back but im going to say this the human race is a very strange thing many kinks and fetishes so what ever gets you off ive seen *skat and vore *and can some what understand why they like it so i will not judge them so yeah i like cub i even enjoy cub porn when im in the mood but thats where it stays i have no sexual intentions for real kids but i do believe that on some rare occasions *pedos and there child do love each other*



Question: How does eating shit and wanting to be eaten equate to fucking a child?!


And aren't you the one who had a problem with a friend making extremely lewd comments towards a kid you were charged with watching?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im back but im going to say this the human race is a very strange thing many kinks and fetishes so what ever gets you off ive seen skat and vore and can some what understand why they like it so i will not judge them so yeah i like cub i even enjoy cub porn when im in the mood but thats where it stays i have no sexual intentions for real kids but i do believe that on some rare occasions pedos and there child do love each other


 
Children are way too naive and stupid (for lack of a better word) to give true consent. That is to say, even if a child says he/she wants to have sex with an adult, they don't actually understand the consequences that may or will result from the relationship. It's not truely consent, because children don't understand sex or relationships the way an adult does.

As for cub porn, I've said it before, there is a fine line. Be careful where you step. The only cub porn I like is the portrayal of kids innocently "learning" about one another (with no adults involved). Again, I think it's cute, not sexually arousing.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im back but im going to say this the human race is a very strange thing many kinks and fetishes so what ever gets you off ive seen skat and vore and can some what understand why they like it so i will not judge them so yeah *i like cub i even enjoy cub porn* when im in the mood but thats where it stays i have no sexual intentions for real kids *but i do believe that on some rare occasions pedos and there child do love each other*



Well. That was a bit too much information and the last part makes it seem like you wont be keeping it there forever. Seems like you have a dream you'd like to be fulfilled. It's wrong for an adult to sleep with a child regardless if they love each other or not. Adults know better as kids don't. They can be taken advantage of and doing something like that to a young child will obscure certain views about sex. Hopefully you never do anything stupid but as I hate pedophiles you have been judged by me. Probably pisses you off doesn't it but fuck, I didn't need to know you enjoy cartoon animal children being fucked/posed sexually added with your last statement.


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well im back but im going to say this the human race is a very strange thing many kinks and fetishes so what ever gets you off ive seen skat and vore and can some what understand why they like it so i will not judge them so yeah i like cub i even enjoy cub porn when im in the mood but thats where it stays i have no sexual intentions for real kids but i do believe that on some rare occasions pedos and there child do love each other


Your obsession with talking about pedophilia and frequent reiterations of "I'm not a pedo" are a bit suspicious. :neutral:

And love has little to do with it. Even if the child enjoys it that still does not make it right.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Question: How does eating shit and wanting to be eaten equate to fucking a child?!
> 
> 
> And aren't you the one who had a problem with a friend making extremely lewd comments towards a kid you were charged with watching?



yes but like i stated im makeing a point that likeing cub porn dont make you a pedo seeing how i watch Ren and have never thought of doing any thing 

but for my friend xcliber oh so its ok for two 8 year olds to "love" each other and have sex but as soon a the other person is over 18 it becomes wrong?


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes but like i stated im makeing a point that likeing cub porn dont make you a pedo seeing how i watch Ren and have never thought of doing any thing
> 
> but for my friend xcliber oh so its ok for two 8 year olds to "love" each other and have sex but as soon a the other person is over 18 it becomes wrong?



Well with your ending statement from your last post it makes you sound like a closet phedo trying to justify something you like that is wrong at the same time keeping yourself out of the fire. As you can see though it backfired horribly.

And yes. Adults having sex with children is wrong because Hold on let me make this visible for you: *THEY KNOW BETTER. *They understand sex and relationships as a kid doesn't. It's rape in my book, might be consenting physically but mentally it can't be consented from a child.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> Your obsession with talking about pedophilia and frequent reiterations of "I'm not a pedo" are a bit suspicious. :neutral:
> 
> And love has little to do with it. Even if the child enjoys it that still does not make it right.



yes it is suspicious but i would never do any thing to a real kid thats just something that stays in the furry community with the cub art and with the "im not pedo" thing is to just state that on occasions i see nothing wrong with pedophilia but i would never do it my self


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes but like i stated im makeing a point that likeing cub porn dont make you a pedo seeing how i watch Ren and have never thought of doing any thing
> 
> but for my friend xcliber oh so its ok for two 8 year olds to "love" each other and have sex but as soon a the other person is over 18 it becomes wrong?


 
That's not what I said. Please don't put words in my mouth.

I was refering to the fictional portrayal of 2 children. In which case, neither character portraited is doing something that they know or think is wrong. As children, neither is capable of _love_ the way someone who has been through puberty is (the difference between loving someone and being _in_ love with someone). Adults know that it's wrong and have the ability to refrain from sexual activity with children.

ninja edit:
phoenix beat me to it.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes it is suspicious but i would never do any thing to a real kid thats just something that stays in the furry community with the cub art and with the "im not pedo" thing is to just state that on occasions i see nothing wrong with pedophilia but i would never do it my self



You don't see anything wrong with it??? That statement right there is so contradicting to you trying to say you'll never do it. I'm labeling you a phedo in my book cause the simple fact that you seem to think if it's consenting it's okay and that there's nothing wrong with it. So lets ask this: If you had a kid and someone else had sex with your kid and he/she liked it you'd let it happen? 



xcliber said:


> ninja edit:
> phoenix beat me to it.



=P


----------



## HoneyPup (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> oh so its ok for two 8 year olds to "love" each other and have sex but as soon a the other person is over 18 it becomes wrong?


Well two pre-pubescent children doing things together is pretty much just experimenting. An adult knows better, and should just stick with other adults. 



EinTheCorgi said:


> yes it is suspicious but i would never do any thing to a real kid thats just something that stays in the furry community with the cub art and with the "im not pedo" thing is to just state that on occasions i see nothing wrong with pedophilia but i would never do it my self


I understand that liking cub art is not the same as real children. But you are trying to justify pedophilia in a thread that is not about pedophilia but about babyfurs. That's what struck me as odd.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Well with your ending statement from your last post it makes you sound like a closet phedo trying to justify something you like that is wrong at the same time keeping yourself out of the fire. As you can see though it backfired horribly.



yes well ive been called that before. if i was a RL pedo i could get away with is most likely because Ren trusts me but i would never do that because for my morals its wrong beyond reason and i love her to much to fuck up her life but i couldnt do that to any kid


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 10, 2009)

Cubporn is just nasty.

I'll look at babyfur art, mostly because it's cute and adorable looking.

In my opinion, it's alright, but if you take acting like one too far, then you're a moron. :|


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes well ive been called that before. if i was a RL pedo i could get away with is most likely because Ren trusts me but i would never do that because for my morals *its wrong beyond reason* and i love her to much to fuck up her life but i couldnt do that to any kid



You're an idiot and nothing you say can be acknowledged as valid anymore. Did you not say there's *nothing* wrong with it? Now you *are* saying it's wrong. You're 
a phedo.

/Discussion


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You don't see anything wrong with it??? That statement right there is so contradicting to you trying to say you'll never do it. I'm labeling you a phedo in my book cause the simple fact that you seem to think if it's consenting it's okay and that there's nothing wrong with it. So lets ask this: If you had a kid and someone else had sex with your kid and he/she liked it you'd let it happen?
> 
> 
> 
> =P



if i believed that they truely cared for each other that i would not mind but i would be upset that my kid learned nothing from what i tought him/her that sex dosnt make a relationship


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> if i believed that they truely cared for each other that i would not mind but i would be upset that my kid learned nothing from what i tought him/her that sex dosnt make a relationship



*I pray that you never have children. What you just said was the most terrible and wrong thing I've ever heard on FAF in my entire stay here. Hopefully someone else will stand and care for your child and tell the authorities seeing as you wouldn't love your child enough to defend them.

Deserves to be bold for all to see.*


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

Definition time! (shortened/simplified versions)
A.) Pedophile: (in law) someone who partakes or condones in sexual acts with any person below the legal age of consent.

B.) Pedophile: (in psychology/sociology) someone who has sexual feelings for, or gets sexual arousal from, prepubescent children.

Allowing someone else to have sex with your prepubesent children is just as bad as doing it yourself.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> You're an idiot and nothing you say can be acknowledged as valid anymore. Did you not say there's *nothing* wrong with it? Now you *are* saying it's wrong. You're
> a phedo.
> 
> /Discussion



your not getting what im saying im stating love knows no gender age race ect 

im saying i dont see the big deal in having a older person date a younger person but sex is a big no no 

and why is chester the so called molester unable to date a little one but mr hefner can date and fuck the shit out of his 2000 18 year old girls and Ren is probably smarter and more mature that all those girls combined


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> *I pray that you never have children. What you just said was the most terrible and wrong thing I've ever heard on FAF in my entire stay here. Hopefully someone else will stand and care for your child and tell the authorities seeing as you wouldn't love your child enough to defend them.
> 
> Deserves to be bold for all to see.*



please dont say that i would make a bad parent simply because i think love is unrestricted


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> your not getting what im saying im stating love knows no gender age race ect
> 
> im saying i dont see the big deal in having a older person date a younger person but sex is a big no no
> 
> and why is chester the so called molester unable to date a little one but mr hefner can date and fuck the shit out of his 2000 18 year old girls and Ren is probably smarter and more mature that all those girls combined



Phedo talk.

And by 18 you're responsible for the decisions you make. If an 18 year old wants to date a 50 year old then whatever, but a 15 or under kid dating someone 18 is wrong. 2 year rule is fair for someone 16 or 17 wanting to date an 18 year old past that stay 18+


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Clean babyfur art - adorable. I've thought about getting a few pictures of my fursona, as though it was a snapshot from a baby album, or something. 

Adults wearing diapers - hey, just don't ask me to change you.

Diaper sex - I don't get it, but between two adults, whatever.

Cub porn - I don't like it, but I'm not on a vendetta against it.

RL pedo - Disgusting and wrong, and if it was my kid, I'd fucking kill anyone who did anything like that.

Ein - you're fucking sick and should be rendered incapable of children and barred from adopting.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Phedo talk.
> 
> And by 18 you're responsible for the decisions you make. If an 18 year old wants to date a 50 year old then whatever, but a 15 or under kid dating someone 18 is wrong. 2 year rule is fair for someone 16 or 17 wanting to date an 18 year old past that stay 18+



no thats just dumb so as soon as you turn 18 the great god of maturity comes down from the havens and beats the maturity into you the age thing is just a way to make things simple but its not the world isnt black and white people are different and mature at different times


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

*Love IS restricted!*

Did you not read my post? Prepubescent children are not CAPABLE of having a 'relationship'. They don't know/understand what true love is, and it's not something that can be taught.

Yes they can love each other as friends, and yes they can love their parents, but they *CANNOT* hold physical or sexual attraction for one another.

If they do, it is simply experimental on their own part.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Ein - you're fucking sick and should be rendered incapable of children and barred from adopting.



well your not very nice


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> please dont say that i would make a bad parent simply because i think love is unrestricted



I'm not saying I'm *TELLING *you! If my child was fucked by someone 18+ I'd probably kill the fucker if not call the police at least. That kind of love has restrictions weather you want to believe so or not. You can love someone as in care for them, defend them, raise them but if you love them as in you one day look forward to having sex with them it's wrong. Stop trying to defend adult children relations cause it's wrong and you are a fucked up individual. I know your type. Trying to defend something at the same time defend your own rep by saying it's okay but you wont do it. Stop contradicting what you say to make yourself and what you believe isn't wrong look right. You're wrong.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no thats just dumb so as soon as you turn 18 the great god of maturity comes down from the havens and beats the maturity into you the age thing is just a way to make things simple but its not the world isnt black and white people are different and mature at different times


 
Why do you think I use the term "prepubescent" as opposed to just "children"?

Edit:
and it's not JUST about maturity either.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 10, 2009)

This thread makes me happy. Har de har har.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> *Love IS restricted!*
> 
> Did you not read my post? Prepubescent children are not CAPABLE of having a 'relationship'. They don't know/understand what true love is, and it's not something that can be taught.
> 
> ...



and who says that my friend the so called "researchers" that are easily bought out and allways have other researchers that say its wrong so that statement my friend is an opinion


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no thats just dumb so as soon as you turn 18 the great god of maturity comes down from the havens and beats the maturity into you the age thing is just a way to make things simple but its not the world isnt black and white people are different and mature at different times



More phedo talk.



EinTheCorgi said:


> well your not very nice



Well you have very skewed morals of what's right and wrong. Oh wait, you said it's wrong *and* right, my bad.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yes but like i stated im makeing a point that likeing cub porn dont make you a pedo seeing how i watch Ren and have never thought of doing any thing



If you get your rocks off to it more than any other type of porn, then it can make you a Paedo. If you cross the line at fulfilling your desires and going into the Children's section to find a child to bone, it can make you a child molester.


But you did admit to inviting your friends over and they have made sexually suggestive comments to the child



> but for my friend xcliber oh so its ok for two 8 year olds to "love" each other and have sex but as soon a the other person is over 18 it becomes wrong?



Xcliber's not under fire, you are. In all essence, kiddie porn is kiddie porn regardless of medium, genre, and media.

And I have a song for you:

_Well I was just standing here, and Paedo's locked himself in the closet
I asked myself why won't the Paedo just come out the closet?
Nobody has no answers, and so I pull out my gun!
    [pulls out a gun]
    Tell my why the Paedo's in the closet or else I'm gonna shoot someone!_


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

Mr Fox said:


> This thread makes me happy. Har de har har.



i know i love that we as adults can all stay calm and talk about a touchy subject and not argue like idiots


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you get your rocks off to it more than any other type of porn, then it can make you a Paedo. If you cross the line at fulfilling your desires and going into the Children's section to find a child to bone, it can make you a child molester.
> 
> 
> But you did admit to inviting your friends over and they have made sexually suggestive comments to the child
> ...



you are a very funny guy 

but if you put it that way than i am a pedo for cubs but i would never become a child molester


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and who says that my friend the so called "researchers" that are easily bought out and allways have other researchers that say its wrong so that statement my friend is an opinion



Researchers are correct most of the time. And you will always get other researchers who will dissagree with other researchers.




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you get your rocks off to it more than any other type of porn, then it can make you a Paedo. If you cross the line at fulfilling your desires and going into the Children's section to find a child to bone, it can make you a child molester.
> 
> 
> But you did admit to inviting your friends over and they have made sexually suggestive comments to the child
> ...



Nicely re worded to fit the current situation!

Also: SHITSTORM MUCH?! Why do so many thread end up in one huge fucking shitstorm? All you are doing is de-railing a thread, and repeating yourselves. STFU!!


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> *Love IS restricted!*
> 
> Did you not read my post? Prepubescent children are not CAPABLE of having a 'relationship'. They don't know/understand what true love is, and it's not something that can be taught.
> 
> ...



I have an extent of agreement....
And I have a story about that too. X.x
It makes me lol and facepalm at the same time.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

SOOOoooooo about those Babyfurs.......


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i know i love that we as adults can all stay calm and talk about a touchy subject and not argue like idiots



I'm calm, I just wish someone can fucking put some sense into you and show you what you believe is right. *and wrong but lets disregard that statement*is wrong. At a young age you shouldn't be thinking of love anyway. You should be learning and dreaming not fucking and thinking love will carry you on a cloud. If you would stop defending pedophilia then you wouldn't be labeled as such. And don't forget you're one of those idiots fueling it as if you wanted everyone to know your fucked up belief on "love"


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Researchers are correct most of the time. And you will always get other researchers who will dissagree with other researchers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dun liek repeating meself, so I's gonna put up my laundry.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

i dont know why the pedo conversation causes everyone to get all hot and bothered


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> SOOOoooooo about those Babyfurs.......



They shriek like girls at a boyband concert when there's a going out of business sale on plushies AND sugar.

Trufax


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, unless this thread gets back on track, I'm done with this conversation for now too.

NINJAD!!!!


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They shriek like girls at a boyband concert when there's a going out of business sale on plushies AND sugar.
> 
> Trufax


 
PLUSHIE SALE!?!?!? Where?!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

well we kind of need to find out what type of baby furs this thread is about


----------



## VoidBat (Nov 10, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> That happens without babyfurs also.


 
NO WAI.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont know why the pedo conversation causes everyone to get all hot and bothered



It bothers me because my sister has been through it. Thanks to my moms BF at the time. He was doing "in appropriate" things such as taking a pee in the upstairs toilet while my sister (who was just 10 at the time) was taking a bath, despite the fact there was a perfectly usable toilet downstairs. And he would do it butt naked, aswell as walk around the house butt naked. He also hugged her from behind but instead of just releasing the hug, he would bring his arms up rubbing his arms/hands over her breasts, not that they would of been big enough to be classed as breasts but you know what I mean. We all know there is more to it than what my sister told us but she never spoke about much of it and had to see a councilor for sometime afterwards. 

EDIT: To keep thread on track, I don't particularly care about babyfurs. as for the babyfur art, it is cute.

He did time in jail for the offenses, If I remember right he was found guilty of most charges. Seeing as I couldn't get to him, me and a friend of mine made his car disapear of the face off the earth. Not even the police found out what we did with it.

Gotta love metal recycling centers.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont know why the pedo conversation causes everyone to get all hot and bothered



I'm mostly bothered about the letting it happen to your kid thing, that wasn't right in the least. I'm not gonna carry this on anymore though but I know the majority agrees that it's wrong etc etc. Awesome, we're done now.



EinTheCorgi said:


> well we kind of need to find out what type of baby furs this thread is about



It's supposed to be about everything about babyfurs regardless if all of them are what's said or not. OP just asked for opinions really.

10,000th post.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Yeah, unless this thread gets back on track, I'm done with this conversation for now too.
> 
> NINJAD!!!!
> 
> ...



There was a local candy store that went out of business a few months ago. Most of them spent 60+ on plushies.

The store has been replaced with a Hickory Farms store. Makes me sad...they had real black licorice there.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It bothers me because my sister has been through it. Thanks to my moms BF at the time. He was doing "in appropriate" things such as taking a pee in the upstairs toilet while my sister (who was just 10 at the time) was taking a bath, despite the fact there was a perfectly usable toilet downstairs. And he would do it butt naked, aswell as walk around the house butt naked. He also hugged her from behind but instead of just releasing the hug, he would bring his arms up rubbing his arms/hands over her breasts, not that they would of been big enough to be classed as breasts but you know what I mean. We all know there is more to it than what my sister told us but she never spoke about much of it and had to see a councilor for sometime afterwards.
> 
> EDIT: To keep thread on track, I don't particularly care about babyfurs. as for the babyfur art, it is cute.
> 
> ...



im very sorry for what happened to your sister truly i am no little one should have to go though that and no one should see there step dad in the nude bleck 

and also you my friend win for recycling his car


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

ein is a pedophile. /thread.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> SOOOoooooo about those Babyfurs.......


They're drunk.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48JHIWhMEXY


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> well your not very nice



Hey, yeah, I'm a bastard. I like being a bastard. However, I don't fuck kids or say that I would let my own child get fucked by an adult, so of the two of us, you're the one with problems. If you would honestly not protect your own child from a pedophile, then you should never have children. Ever. Children are NOT capable of making decisions like that - so it is NEVER consensual. An adult taking advantage of a child is just sick and wrong. 

I wish there was a way to kick this sick fuck out of this thread so it can go back to it's intended topic.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

babyfurs scare me honestly. they are just freaky as hell.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> Hey, yeah, I'm a bastard. I like being a bastard. However, I don't fuck kids or say that I would let my own child get fucked by an adult, so of the two of us, you're the one with problems. If you would honestly not protect your own child from a pedophile, then you should never have children. Ever. Children are NOT capable of making decisions like that - so it is NEVER consensual. An adult taking advantage of a child is just sick and wrong.
> 
> I wish there was a way to kick this sick fuck out of this thread so it can go back to it's intended topic.


 From babyfurs mentaly to pedophiles clients physically.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 10, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> From babyfurs mentaly to pedophiles clients physically.



....what? Can you translate that into actual English?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 10, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> ....what? Can you translate that into actual English?


Actual English:
*CLOSE THIS THREAD.*
I really don't want to get mad at someone I never talked to.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 10, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i dont know why the pedo conversation causes everyone to get all hot and bothered



OH BOY I DO EVER WONDER WHY.

You will never recover your reputation(?) on these forums. Ever.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> OH BOY I DO EVER WONDER WHY.
> 
> You will never recover your reputation(?) on these forums. Ever.



yes einthepedo you will never.

btw sinister, love frankenfran.


----------



## Koray (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Phedo talk.
> 
> And by 18 you're responsible for the decisions you make. If an 18 year old wants to date a 50 year old then whatever, but a *15 or under kid* dating *someone 18* is *wrong*. 2 year rule is fair for someone 16 or 17 wanting to date an 18 year old past that stay 18+



Seriously? That reminds me of someone, don't you think?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Seriously? That reminds me of someone, don't you think?



That's nothing I have known a 16yo to date a 50yo. Unfortunately there is nothing the law can do about it here, as the legal age in the UK is 16.


----------



## Koray (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's nothing I have known a 16yo to date a 50yo. Unfortunately there is nothing the law can do about it here, as the legal age in the UK is 16.



In the US is 16, here is 17 for same-sex relationships. I was just pointing that out to a person...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> In the US is 16, here is 17 for same-sex relationships. I was just pointing that out to a person...



I was always told it was 18 by my American amigo's.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, 18 is the legal age of consent in the US. But it can be 16 with parental consent (which doesn't happen often).


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Yes, 18 is the legal age of consent in the US. But it can be 16 with parental consent (which doesn't happen often).



DOHOHO.

Probably wouldn't hold up in court, bro.



Zrcalo said:


> btw sinister, love frankenfran.



_Yes._


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm only 20. I would consider a 16yo if I really liked the person. I'm smart enough to not not make any rash moves though. I would have to be sure that this person is really interested in me and not just looking to get with an older man (not that I consider myself old).


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Seriously? That reminds me of someone, don't you think?



Am I there right now? No. In 3 years after he's 18 we're meeting. Me and him already discussed this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Seriously? That reminds me of someone, don't you think?





pheonix said:


> Am I there right now? No. In 3 years after he's 18 we're meeting. Me and him already discussed this.



DevianFur makes it sound like adults are not even allowed to speak to people below the age of 18.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> DevianFur makes it sound like adults are not even allowed to speak to people below the age of 18.



Tell me about it. Things have been discussed between the 2, end of that story.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 10, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> DOHOHO.
> 
> Probably wouldn't hold up in court, bro.
> 
> ...


oh hey sure
I'm okay wtith you fucking my daughter
Y Since you asked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Tell me about it. Things have been discussed between the 2, end of that story.



I know what you mean though, When I was 21 I met a 16 year old online, I did ask her out, it went well for awhile, he parents new and were ok with it, she was going to fly here on her 18th but that never happened, things went totally tits up her end and she did a runner from home.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a 12 year old and a 14 year old try to completely hit on me and rp sex with me a week ago.

I wouldnt let them. 
EW GOD NO GET AWAY FROM ME LITTLE FILTHY CHILD SLUTS.

GO TO EINTHEPEDO.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I had a 12 year old and a 14 year old try to completely hit on me and rp sex with me a week ago.
> 
> I wouldnt let them.
> EW GOD NO GET AWAY FROM ME LITTLE FILTHY CHILD SLUTS.
> ...




It makes me laugh to know that Ein has double standards. Paedophilia is wrong, but it is okay if the 8 year old and the 50 year old are in love with each other.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It makes me laugh to know that Ein has double standards. Paedophilia is wrong, but it is okay if the 8 year old and the 50 year old are in love with each other.



yeah, I was cracking horseshit just reading that. I couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah, I was cracking horseshit just reading that. I couldnt stop laughing.



Inorite! lol


But I know a few families that will let their 16 year old date a man older than 20 (But no older than 30) years old, provided that there is no sex in the relationship.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Inorite! lol
> 
> 
> But I know a few families that will let their 16 year old date a man older than 20 (But no older than 30) years old, provided that there is no sex in the relationship.



in my opinion, who on earth would want to date a teenager? honestly. I didnt even want to date one when I /was/ a teen..... o-wait. I just answered my own question.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Inorite! lol
> 
> 
> But I know a few families that will let their 16 year old date a man older than 20 (But no older than 30) years old, provided that there is no sex in the relationship.



In the uk a 16 year old does not need consent to date/screw anyone. That is how our strange law works.

at 16 they can legally fuck, but can't buy pornographic magazines/video's untill they are 18


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In the uk a 16 year old does not need consent to date/screw anyone. That is how our strange law works.
> 
> at 16 they can legally fuck, but can't buy pornographic magazines/video's untill they are 18



that's crazy.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> in my opinion, who on earth would want to date a teenager?



Cradle Robbers.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> In the uk a 16 year old does not need consent to date/screw anyone. That is how our strange law works.
> 
> at 16 they can legally fuck, but can't buy pornographic magazines/video's untill they are 18



That's stupid. They should let the 16 year old buy porn if they are going to screw someone at 16. That shit ain't fair.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Craddle Robbers.



anal dwelling cradle robber ein.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> that's crazy.



inorite?

I find it hard to fathom out those two laws, but it has been like that since I can remember. Used to be able to buy smokes at 16 but they recently changed that to 18, I believe we can still by booze at 18 cause last I heard they were thinking about putting the booze age up to 21.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's stupid. They should let the 16 year oild buy porn if they are going to screw someone at 16. That shit ain't fair.



dude... at 16 I was still trading pokemon cards. 

dude.... at the age of 21 I'm still a virgin.

wow. 16.

then again most the peeps I know lost their virginity at 12.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's stupid. They should let the 16 year old buy porn if they are going to screw someone at 16. That shit ain't fair.





Zrcalo said:


> dude... at 16 I was still trading pokemon cards.
> 
> dude.... at the age of 21 I'm still a virgin.
> 
> ...



26, still a virgin, beat that!


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26, still a virgin, beat that!



I'll rape you.
then ... well. um..

shit.


babyfurs.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

I can take it from you if you're interested in someone that 6 years younger than you. ;P

jk, Still a virgin at 20 though. And to be honest, in this day and age, I think it's something to be proud of.

Edit: Not that I object to losing it at this age.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

VIRGINS UNITE


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> VIRGINS UNITE



I've had a girl talk to me on facebook willing to sleep with me. and before anyone says anything, I do know here in person. I know 99% of my friends on facebook as I went to school with most of them.

Umm.......we gone a bit off topic *Slaps all of our wrists*


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had a few babyfur RP's, and it wasn't all that bad. I'm kinda into the whole being babied thing though. Sometimes.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I've had a girl talk to me on facebook willing to sleep with me. and before anyone says anything, I do know here in person. I know 99% of my friends on facebook as I went to school with most of them.
> 
> Umm.......we gone a bit off topic *Slaps all of our wrists*



Sell your virginity on ebay.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2009)

Hottigress said:


> Am I the only non-virgin on this thread? Hello?! *echo,echo*



No.
I am not pure enough to sacrifice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sell your virginity on ebay.



Naa, I'd scare everyone away. I know I am not the best looking of guys around.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm.......we gone a bit off topic *Slaps all of our wrists*


We've pretty much covered everything on babyfurs. Not much left to say that would still be on topic at this point.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> We've pretty much covered everything on babyfurs. Not much left to say that would still be on topic at this point.



True, true.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

Still, I'm surprised that a thread on Babyfurs lasted as long as it did (even if half of it is off-topic pedo shit).


----------



## Geek (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26, still a virgin, beat that!



Ouch !


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Geek said:


> Ouch !



What? it is not my life goal to loose my virginity. Big deal.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What? it is not my life goal to loose my virginity. Big deal.



What's wrong with you?
Humans only exist to mindlessly reproduce, passing on ones seed to the next generation.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> What's wrong with you?
> Humans only exist to mindlessly reproduce, passing on ones seed to the next generation.



no. I think you mean texans.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> What's wrong with you?
> Humans only exist to mindlessly reproduce, passing on ones seed to the next generation.



Big woo I don't wish to fuck the first woman I see. why are some of you surprised at that?

Apart from the fact my brain obviously does not function the same way as many others does.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Big woo I don't wish to fuck the first woman I see. why are some of you surprised at that?
> 
> Apart from the fact my brain obviously does not function the same way as many others does.



I'd sure fuck the first woman I saw.
but all I see are little girls...

litttllleee giiirrrllls... 
and whores.


if I fucked the first woman I ever saw, I'd be fucking my mother.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd sure fuck the first woman I saw.
> but all I see are little girls...
> 
> litttllleee giiirrrllls...
> ...



Not quite what I meant by first woman I saw....I have had one girl offer to sleep with me, but I am not sure I want to go through with it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not quite what I meant by first woman I saw....I have had one girl offer to sleep with me, but I am not sure I want to go through with it.



you should do it when you're 30. just for kicks.

"hey everyone! I just turned 30! I'm a virgin! who wants to give me a present?!"

ooh. 1000th post. ok. I'm going to draw now.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Big woo I don't wish to fuck the first woman I see. why are some of you surprised at that?
> 
> Apart from the fact my brain obviously does not function the same way as many others does.



meh, i was jk. I did say that I'm still a virgin too didn't I? It just means you have some dignity and morals.

And I'd rather be a virgin my whole life than fuck someone I don't really like. Sex just seems kinda pointless to me without the emotion to go with it. It's really easy to get sex with some random chick. It's not always so easy getting it from someone that you actually want to be with.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 10, 2009)

xcliber said:


> meh, i was jk. I did say that I'm still a virgin too didn't I? It just means you have some dignity and morals.
> 
> And I'd rather be a virgin my whole life than fuck someone I don't really like. Sex just seems kinda pointless to me without the emotion to go with it. It's really easy to get sex with some random chick. It's not always so easy getting it from someone that you actually want to be with.



I sometimes wonder if I am asexual, I mean yeah I get the odd times when I feel like I want a female companion, but to be honest, sex does not interest me that much. I am happy sitting here in my own private space, relaxing, then going out to see friends and help them when they need a hand with something. 

I just can not see myself with a gf......or bf. I look in a mirror and I just can't see me being in a retaionship.

EDIT: I must be getting tired if I can't spell relationship right.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I know what you mean though, When I was 21 I met a 16 year old online, I did ask her out, it went well for awhile, he parents new and were ok with it, she was going to fly here on her 18th but that never happened, things went totally tits up her end and she did a runner from home.



Sorry to hear that man, must have been hard. I hope that doesn't happen to me but if it does I'm prepared for it. Not the first time I've been hurt.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 10, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd sure fuck the first woman I saw.
> but all I see are little girls...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo3Tpw-zLkM


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 10, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I could be like that I high lighted in bold because I am here mainly for the art and to chat about shit on the forums. But I chose to take the title of furry.


 
Same here


----------



## Riptor (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking through this thread, I am so fucking angry right now. I'm going to make it clear right now. I do not like babyfurs. :| And I feel like if I do start liking them, I'll end up on a slippery slope. Kind of paranoid, I know. I was hoping that going through this topic, I'd have reason to start trusting a few of the saner ones, but after looking at Ein's posts, I don't think that's going to happen. Ein, if you can read this, I wonder what your cellmates will think about your reasoning if/when you get sent to prison.

TLDR: All babyfurs are like Ein, and I'm not sure I can change my mind. Thank him.

Fuck. I need to go listen to Plok music now.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> 26, still a virgin, beat that!


 Silly virgins.


----------



## savath (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not particularly bothered by babyfurs, sexual or otherwise.  I was on call first aid for a bdsm club for about a year and this particular fetish doesn't even register on my "weird fetishes list" anymore.  It's a bit more common than I think most people realize.  Doesn't mean I like it or want to deal with it, though.

And to be quite honest I'm not too terribly bothered by cub porn either, though I do avoid it 'cause it's not my bag.  Fantasies are just fine and quite honestly, when it really boils down to it, cub porn is either just pixels or pencil on paper depicting imaginary characters.  Now, if a particular cub is based off of a real flesh-and-blood child (someone under the legal age of consent for their area/country/etc) then I do believe the person who thought up the character should seek help as they are showing possibly dangerous tendencies.

Real pedophilia should be dealt with accordingly.

Just my two cents.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 11, 2009)

savath said:


> I'm not particularly bothered by babyfurs, sexual or otherwise.  I was on call first aid for a bdsm club for about a year and this particular fetish doesn't even register on my "weird fetishes list" anymore.  It's a bit more common than I think most people realize.  Doesn't mean I like it or want to deal with it, though.
> 
> And to be quite honest I'm not too terribly bothered by cub porn either, though I do avoid it 'cause it's not my bag.  Fantasies are just fine and quite honestly, when it really boils down to it, cub porn is either just pixels or pencil on paper depicting imaginary characters.  Now, if a particular cub is based off of a real flesh-and-blood child (someone under the legal age of consent for their area/country/etc) then I do believe the person who thought up the character should seek help as they are showing possibly dangerous tendencies.
> 
> ...



ya - pretty much my centiments

although i'd add that showing ones cub fetish online does invite criticism - to which end you shouldn't show it if you dont want others to voice their opinions about it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Sorry to hear that man, must have been hard. I hope that doesn't happen to me but if it does I'm prepared for it. Not the first time I've been hurt.



Not the first time I been hurt either.



Riptor said:


> Looking through this thread, I am so fucking angry right now. I'm going to make it clear right now. I do not like babyfurs. :| And I feel like if I do start liking them, I'll end up on a slippery slope. Kind of paranoid, I know. I was hoping that going through this topic, I'd have reason to start trusting a few of the saner ones, but after looking at Ein's posts, I don't think that's going to happen. Ein, if you can read this, I wonder what your cellmates will think about your reasoning if/when you get sent to prison.
> 
> TLDR: All babyfurs are like Ein, and I'm not sure I can change my mind. Thank him.
> 
> Fuck. I need to go listen to Plok music now.



This is the most narrow-minded shite I have read in this thread. Ein is a pedo not a babyfur, get your facts straight before posting. Not all babyfurs are pedo's for starters you narrow minded.....Fuck I wish we were allowed to call names cause reading your post just made me fucking angry!


----------



## savath (Nov 11, 2009)

webkilla said:


> although i'd add that showing ones cub fetish online does invite criticism - to which end you shouldn't show it if you dont want others to voice their opinions about it




I agree, though posting anything on the interwebs will invite criticism really.  I could say I like pink jelly beans and someone, somewhere would call me a whore for it.

But that's just me being cynical over here in my corner.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 11, 2009)

savath said:


> I agree, though posting anything on the interwebs will invite criticism really. * I could say I like pink jelly beans and someone, somewhere would call me a whore for it*.
> 
> But that's just me being cynical over here in my corner.



YOU LIKE PINK JELLY BEANS?!?! YOU WHORE!!!


Sorry couldn't resist. XD


----------



## Ratte (Nov 11, 2009)

Pink jelly beans are p cool.

also 6700th post get


----------



## pheonix (Nov 11, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Pink jelly beans are p cool.
> 
> also 6700th post get



Pink is the best flavor and the best color! :fagface:

also 10,095 post get. =P


----------



## Riptor (Nov 11, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is the most narrow-minded shite I have read in this thread. Ein is a pedo not a babyfur, get your facts straight before posting. Not all babyfurs are pedo's for starters you narrow minded.....Fuck I wish we were allowed to call names cause reading your post just made me fucking angry!



OK, fine, maybe I was a little harsh. I apologize, Ein just made me so very, very angry. Like I said, though, I have a hard time trusting babyfurs, and Ein is REALLY not helping that. Maybe if somebody could prove to me that a large majority of babyfurs can be mature, adult people and keep what they do where I don't have to see it, I'll reconsider it.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 11, 2009)

savath said:


> I'm not particularly bothered by babyfurs, sexual or otherwise.  I was on call first aid for a bdsm club for about a year and this particular fetish doesn't even register on my "weird fetishes list" anymore.  It's a bit more common than I think most people realize.  Doesn't mean I like it or want to deal with it, though.
> 
> And to be quite honest I'm not too terribly bothered by cub porn either, though I do avoid it 'cause it's not my bag.  Fantasies are just fine and quite honestly, when it really boils down to it, cub porn is either just pixels or pencil on paper depicting imaginary characters.  Now, if a particular cub is based off of a real flesh-and-blood child (someone under the legal age of consent for their area/country/etc) then I do believe the person who thought up the character should seek help as they are showing possibly dangerous tendencies.
> 
> ...



You practically pulled the words straight out of my mouth.


----------



## savath (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> YOU LIKE PINK JELLY BEANS?!?! YOU WHORE!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. XD




Oh noez!  My internets cred, she is ruined!

I'mma go write bad emo poetry about how much you hate me.





I kid, of course. xD


----------



## Kitsuno (Nov 12, 2009)

Hot damn I'm gone for 6 pages of posts and the shitstorm I saw brewing turned into a colossal shit-o-cane, or at the least a shitnado.  Wow just the hubris of this entire venture is far to much to be contained.  As a synopsis.  Arguing on the internet = O noes everyone knows I'm a pedo now.  So many lulz


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> Hot damn I'm gone for 6 pages of posts and the shitstorm I saw brewing turned into a colossal shit-o-cane, or at the least a shitnado.  Wow just the hubris of this entire venture is far to much to be contained.  As a synopsis.  Arguing on the internet = O noes everyone knows I'm a pedo now.  So many lulz



I don't know why, but it seems many debates turn into a giant shitstorm eventually, I am actually surprised mods have left this one open as long as they have. 

Also babyfur does not always = pedo. Although I can somewhat understand why people make a wrong assumption.....or generalization when they hear babyfur. Just like the fandom itself has many aspects about it, babyfur also has many aspects about it.


----------



## Kitsuno (Nov 12, 2009)

nah I didn't mean Babyfur = pedo, I mean come on *clears his throat and points at his avi*.  I meant Ein = pedo, but ya now that I reread over that I can see how you could have got that


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Riptor said:


> OK, fine, maybe I was a little harsh. I apologize, Ein just made me so very, very angry. Like I said, though, I have a hard time trusting babyfurs, and Ein is REALLY not helping that. Maybe if somebody could prove to me that a large majority of babyfurs can be mature, adult people and keep what they do where I don't have to see it, I'll reconsider it.



I'm sorry v.v I get worked up about narrow mindedness, don't know why. Anyway I would be grateful if Ein would not keep talking about pedophilia and about his "Ren". I know Rakuen is into bestiality but I will give him credit, Rakuen does not go on and on and on and on and on about it.

I like all aspects of art, but not the extreme stuff. I am just dull and boreing, I don't like anything extreme in anything, I just like simple things, I am a simple minded person and like it that way.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

If it aint cub, diaper, shitting and it aint impossing on me then i'm fine with it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Kitsuno said:


> nah I didn't mean Babyfur = pedo, I mean come on *clears his throat and points at his avi*.  I meant Ein = pedo, but ya now that I reread over that I can see how you could have got that



Yeah lol. My head is more fogged up than normal cause I believe I have a head cold coming on. My throat is bad, not exactly sore but full of fl----Eek I am such a talkative mood, blasted energy drink! I could talk the ears off a deaf man when I am on an energy drink!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

ok last post about this every thing in this world our laws rights morals ect are opinions thats it. back in colonial times it was ok for a 30+ man to get married to a 16- girl and that was the norm. now the only reason we still dont do that is because someone somewhere said it was wrong and it caught on but instead of having a open mind or at least trying to see the other persons perspective we just stone wall there ideas and say "there sick" "they are wrong" "they should be jailed" and so on. i can see others perspectives and i know im going to get thrashed by saying this but i can even see terrorists point of views. we as a species need to realize that were all humans nothing more nothing less all the same feelings emotions needs ect. i hope you actually read this and thought about it if you did thank you and may peace be with you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> ok last post about this every thing in this world our laws rights morals ect are opinions thats it. back in colonial times it was ok for a 30+ man to get married to a 16- girl and that was the norm. now the only reason we still dont do that is because someone somewhere said it was wrong and it caught on but instead of having a open mind or at least trying to see the other persons perspective we just stone wall there ideas and say "there sick" "they are wrong" "they should be jailed" and so on. i can see others perspectives and i know im going to get thrashed by saying this but i can even see terrorists point of views. we as a species need to realize that were all humans nothing more nothing less all the same feelings emotions needs ect. i hope you actually read this and thought about it if you did thank you and may peace be with you.



Oh right so you understand why they blow the fuck out of innocent people then?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

*facepalm
Back then, we didn't have the knowledge about such situations that we do now. And the dangers that are present today, weren't as common back then. Times change. Yes I am perfectly capable of understanding your point of view. That doesn't mean that I should agree with it. You just said that yourself by saying you could understand terrorists.

We aren't just "saying" it's wrong. We're giving you plenty of proof and valid arguments to back it up.

Ninja edit:
To be fair Randy, just the same, there is a difference between understanding and agreeing. Just cause we know "WHY" they blow up innocent people, doesn't mean we agree with it.

In any case, I'm no mod, but I think it's time to lock this thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

xcliber said:


> *facepalm
> Back then, we didn't have the knowledge about such situations that we do now. And the dangers that are present today, weren't as common back then. Times change. Yes I am perfectly capable of understanding your point of view. That doesn't mean that I should agree with it. You just said that yourself by saying you could understand terrorists.
> 
> We aren't just "saying" it's wrong. We're giving you plenty of proof and valid arguments to back it up.
> ...



I fully agree with this statement. I also didn't say he agree'd with terrorism, I just personally can not see things from a terrorists point of view and probably wont ever. If Ein can I'd like to know.

I see Ein's point of view, but there are aspects I don't agree with it. And as xcliber said just because we dissagree with someones point of view does not necessarily mean we don't see it from another perspective.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh right so you understand why they blow the fuck out of innocent people then?



your talking of the terrorists then right? if so yes ill use the September 11th thing there reason for doing that to innocents is because they think that will hurt our government witch it wont because they dont care but staying on topic the reason they attacked the U.S is because we cant keep our ideals to our selves we think were the "good guys" having them think the good old american way is the only way. we went over to "there country" and said there way of life is wrong and until you change because we dont like it we're going to have armed troops in your country and treat you all like kids who cant do any thing for them selves i dont know about you but no one likes being treated like a retard and also we took Afghanistans or iraqs leader and killed him then put osama or that other guy whom i forget who was a total ass killed people for no reason and who put him in power the U.S gov so yeah if you had some guy go in fire your school principle and hired a new guy whos a total hard ass would you still like that guy?...hell no right see my point


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Entire team is babies!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

xcliber said:


> *facepalm
> Back then, we didn't have the knowledge about such situations that we do now. And the dangers that are present today, weren't as common back then. Times change. Yes I am perfectly capable of understanding your point of view. That doesn't mean that I should agree with it. You just said that yourself by saying you could understand terrorists.
> 
> We aren't just "saying" it's wrong. We're giving you plenty of proof and valid arguments to back it up.
> ...



agreed totally and fully


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> your talking of the terrorists then right? if so yes ill use the September 11th thing there reason for doing that to innocents is because they think that will hurt our government witch it wont because they dont care but staying on topic the reason they attacked the U.S is because we cant keep our ideals to our selves we think were the "good guys" having them think the good old american way is the only way. we went over to "there country" and said there way of life is wrong and until you change because we dont like it we're going to have armed troops in your country and treat you all like kids who cant do any thing for them selves i dont know about you but no one likes being treated like a retard and also we took Afghanistans or iraqs leader and killed him then put osama or that other guy whom i forget who was a total ass killed people for no reason and who put him in power the U.S gov so yeah if you had some guy go in fire your school principle and hired a new guy whos a total hard ass would you still like that guy?...hell no right see my point



Whoa whoa whoa, our troops went in AFTER the 9/11 attacks. We took down sadam for his crimes against his own people, cause he was an evil, murdering bastard! We went into iraq/afghanistan to fight Al Queda! not the general public of the country.

EDIT: There is this topic already going: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1344758#post1344758 I am happy to continue it here.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Nov 12, 2009)

Like everyone else, I really don't care as long as I'm not having it pushed in my face!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, our troops went in AFTER the 9/11 attacks. We took down sadam for his crimes against his own people, cause he was an evil, murdering bastard! We went into iraq/afghanistan to fight Al Queda! not the general public of the country.
> 
> EDIT: There is this topic already going: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1344758#post1344758 I am happy to continue it here.



na i dont want to get in a argument with you randy because people have very strong beliefs and i dont feel like getting stone walled by goofballs and no im not calling you a goofball you at least try to understand what im saying and thats why i respect you so much


----------



## Geek (Nov 12, 2009)

- Babyfur level 1 love baby animals.

- Babyfur level 2 love baby animals + love baby furry arts.

- Babyfur level 3 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby.

- Babyfur level 4 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby + fursuit into baby furry.

- Babyfur level 5 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby + fursuit into baby furry + wear baby clothes.

- Babyfur level 6 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby + fursuit into baby furry + wear baby clothes + love baby furry porn.

- Babyfur level 7 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby + fursuit into baby furry + wear baby clothes + love baby furry porn + love baby animal porn.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Geek said:


> - Babyfur level 1 love baby furry arts.
> 
> - Babyfur level 2 love baby furry arts + love baby animals.
> 
> ...



This is probably about the best explanation I have seen in this thread.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is probably about the best explanation I have seen in this thread.



then what the heck am i because i dont like baby furs cubs yes but not baby furs


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Geek said:


> - Babyfur level 1 love baby animals.
> 
> - Babyfur level 2 love baby animals + love baby furry arts.
> 
> ...


 
I think a similar template should be used to classify furries ^^


----------



## Geek (Nov 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> I think a similar template should be used to classify furries ^^



It's a bit different:

Furry level 1 love animals.
Furry level 2 love animals + love furry arts.
Furry level 3 love animals + love furry arts + act like animals.
Furry level 4 love animals + love furry arts + act like animals + fursuit.
Furry level 5 love animals + love furry arts + act like animals + fursuit + love furry porn.
Furry level 6 love animals + love furry arts + act like animals + fursuit + love furry porn + love animal porn.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's a bit different:
> 
> Furry level 1 love animals.
> Furry level 2 love animals + love furry arts.
> ...


 
I guess its better than nothing, I'm a lvl 2 furry rofl XD


----------



## Barak (Nov 12, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's a bit different:
> 
> Furry level 1 love animals.
> Furry level 2 love animals + love furry arts.
> ...



Seem i'm a LVL 5.....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's a bit different:
> 
> Furry level 1 love animals.
> Furry level 2 love animals + love furry arts.
> ...



There is one problem with this. I best fit level 2, however I could also go in level but I don't do fursuit or act like animals, I only like the furry porn bit in level five. 

Perhaps it should be like:

Furry level 1:  Love animals
Furry level 2:  Love animals + love furry arts.
Furry level 3:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn.
Furry level 4:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn + fursuit.
Furry level 5:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn + fursuit + act like animals.
Furry level 6:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn + fursuit + act like animals + love animal porn.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There is one problem with this. I best fit level 2, however I could also go in level but I don't do fursuit or act like animals, I only like the furry porn bit in level five.
> 
> Perhaps it should be like:
> 
> ...


 
Yea yours seems better made and I swear there is a beasty somewhere in this thread <.<;


----------



## Ricky (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a level 5 (for both) ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Yea yours seems better made and I swear there is a beasty somewhere in this thread <.<;



All I did was add furry porn in at level three as alot of furries seem to like furry porn, few furries fursuit and act like animals. My version puts me at level 3 now. which suits me fine.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't agree with any of these.

I'm Babyfur level (?) love baby furry arts + act like baby (cuddles stuffed animal) + fursuit into baby furry (will be getting furry pjs soon) + wear baby clothes (diaper?)

I'm like a 4.5.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry level 1:  Love animals
> Furry level 2:  Love animals + love furry arts
> Furry level 3:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn
> Furry level 4:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn + act like animals.
> ...



I'm not obliged to respond to this.

I mean.

wat


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry level 1:  Love animals
> Furry level 2:  Love animals + love furry arts
> Furry level 3:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn
> Furry level 4:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn + act like animals.
> ...


I'd rank on 3. But you might want to switch fursuit and act like animals. Not sure, tuff call.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

Morroke said:


> I'm not obliged to respond to this.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> wat



I sometimes wonder if people like you know what fun is. Furthermore you say you are not obliged to respond to it, yet in a sense you have responded to it by saying you are not obliged to respond to this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 12, 2009)

twelvestring said:


> I'd rank on 3. But you might want to switch fursuit and act like animals. Not sure, tuff call.



I went back and switched them.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Nov 12, 2009)

Never actually met one though I got to say that I'd respect them aslong as they didn't have a golden shower fetish to accompany it :V


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Nov 12, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You need to learn what a babyfur actually is. It is someone who dresses in baby clothes (including diapers) and acts like a baby while someone else acts as mother/father. It does not always equal porn, sex or anything else.



It's funny that people within the furry fandom have to explain this to other furries. I myself am not a babyfur and never will be. However, the fact that some furries assimilate babyfur and cub porn so closely together is no better then the average joe assimilating fursuit sex with furries. Furries like the fandom because of the art and such, babyfurs like it because it's a cute derivative of the art. Granted, the few people who get their rocks off looking at furry porn need to see a psychiatrist, pronto. But that's not reflective of the babyfur community as a whole, same as furry yiff/porn is not reflective of the fur community as a whole.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> Entire team is babies!


 What sick man sends babies to fight me?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> - Babyfur level 1 love baby animals.
> - Babyfur level 2 love baby animals + love baby furry arts.
> - Babyfur level 3 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby.
> - Babyfur level 4 love baby animals + love baby furry arts + act like baby + fursuit into baby furry.
> ...



I'd say I am level 2 for AB/DL and level 3 for furry in general but replace the word 'baby' with 'diaper'. Anything past level 5 is just too far and disturbing IMO. Corgi sounds like a level 6 or 7 on the babyfur level, judging by his posts I have read so far..


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> It's a bit different:
> 
> Furry level 1 *love animals.*
> Furry level 2 *love animals + love furry arts*.
> ...


I am above these in mind though my stop at general is like 3.5.
My level I am reaching is OVER NINE THOUSEND.
Only in mind.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> Granted, the few people who get their rocks off looking at furry porn need to see a psychiatrist, pronto.



Few as in like...  96%?


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> Few as in like...  96%?



Many furries in the furry fandom are against "YIFF".


RandyDarkshade said:


> Furry level 3:  Love animals + love furry arts + love furry porn.



- How can you "YIFF" if you don't act like an animal and don't have a fursuit ?
- If you like masturbating on furry arts or pictures only, then you belong to level 2.
- I mean seriously, you like watching people having fursuit sex ?
- Your fetish is not yet developed.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> Many furries in the furry fandom are against "*YIFF*".
> 
> 
> - How can you "*YIFF*" if you don't act like an animal and don't have a fursuit ?
> ...


 I wonder how many know the truth.
Because it's sicker than FRED.


----------



## Kitsuno (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow this entire thread is what is this I don't even

My retort to this entire thing is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym_fZGNBynQ

I'm not a part of your system.  Happy Birthday to the GROUND

And they Tased me in the Butthole

d(^.^d)


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I wonder how many know the truth.
> Because it's sicker than FRED.



Personnaly, I always wanted to try the "Yiff" just for fun but I don't have a fursuit so... I don't know, it might be fun if you have an open-minded partner but beyond that, that is the most extreame level I could go. Beyond that it's beastiality... And that's a no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> Personnaly, I always wanted to try the "Yiff" just for fun but I don't have a fursuit so... I don't know, it might be fun if you have an open-minded partner but beyond that, that is the most extreame level I could go. Beyond that it's beastiality... And that's a no.


 I always thought you were a troll.
I don't mind seeing people yiff as long I am handed jelly beans.
No intention doing it.
I wonder what is the farthest level of madness a furry would go if it could.
Other than coming to Obama's house and biting his hand.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 13, 2009)

:< Babyfurs.. meh.
I don't understand the diaper thing.. at all. But.. the tame stuff can be cute.

I guess I somewhat act like an animal.. but not in extremes.. I don't think.
I say 'mew' sometimes to my mate. I like wearing a collar (though it's discreet enough)
and I consider myself a 'pet' to my mate. But more in a loving, roleplaying, person sorta way.
Not an.. I'ma eat off the floor and meow for things 'cause I'm totally an animal sorta way. ><

It'd be like the whole slave/master thing, but waaaaaay less demanding and brutal,
and waay more loving and caring and cuddling. >>

I guess a lot of people may take it the wrong way, but whatevs.

I also like furry art.. and can appresiate some porn, but the extreme stuff
 like castration, cub, watersports, scat, vore, snuff.. you get the picture, I can't deal with. D:

Also.. I wouldn't mind fursuiting at some point. As long as no one gets all 
grabby hands.. or I'd have to shred face.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I don't understand the diaper thing.. at all.



You know how furries like to wear tails and stuff?  Think of it like that.  It's just a way to get into the whole baby thing, whether it's role play or "cubbing out" or whatever.

Of course, it's different for everybody.  Some people are just turned on to diapers or being in diapers.  They'd be more a diaperlover / diaperfur and some (maybe most) are somewhere between the two.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

Yiffing is simply safe sex cosplaying... some might mix other fetish into it like foot fetish + fursuit or fursuit + transvestite (male who fursuit into girl fursuit)....

I think fursuit + beastiality is the most extreame the fandom could get.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> :< Babyfurs.. meh.
> I don't understand the diaper thing.. at all. But.. the tame stuff can be cute.
> 
> I guess I somewhat act like an animal.. but not in extremes.. I don't think.
> ...



You again prove your awesome-ness.





... for some reason I find you strange and appalling ricky.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... for some reason I find you strange and appalling ricky.



*is flattered*  ~~<3


----------



## FurrFox (Nov 13, 2009)

haha Babyfur are furries who act like childish and dress like it.

well some people might know that I am a Diaperfur. I dont think Im a baby but I do like wearing diaper.

I think both Babyfur or Diaperfur just pretend being cute to other furs ^__^ hehe


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope you guys don't *use* those .. ><

And.. KEEP THEM ON DURING FURCONS. :<
No one needs to find those things lying around in hotel hallways.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Ricky said:


> *is flattered*  ~~<3


 appalling is not appealing. Rather the contrary.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> :< Babyfurs.. meh.
> I don't understand the diaper thing.. at all. But.. the tame stuff can be cute.
> 
> I guess I somewhat act like an animal.. but not in extremes.. I don't think.
> ...


Bold:
 Your'e adorable for that. X^X
Underlined:
Increases the image in OVER NINE THOUSEND %.
X|-|X


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> Many furries in the furry fandom are against "YIFF".
> 
> 
> - How can you "YIFF" if you don't act like an animal and don't have a fursuit ?
> ...



I meant furry porn as in furry pornagraphic artwork, not fursuit sex.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I meant furry porn as in furry pornagraphic artwork, not fursuit sex.



Anything related to artwork including porns like Sonic the hedgehog having sex with Amy rose are simply level 2 furries bacause I know artists that draw them for fun but have no intention to act or fursuit or yiff.

They simply love yiffy arts for the lolz or simply for a sexy mental image.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 13, 2009)

Sonic related sex stuff is hardly yiff. I always found it to be more of a joke.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 13, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Sonic related sex stuff is hardly yiff. I always found it to be more of a joke.



yeah sonic prons make my eyes bleed


----------



## Ricky (Nov 13, 2009)

but...  but...

Sonic is hawt :roll:


----------



## xcliber (Nov 13, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> I hope you guys don't *use* those .. ><
> 
> And.. KEEP THEM ON DURING FURCONS. :<
> No one needs to find those things lying around in hotel hallways.


 
I personally don't, but most AB/DLs do.

I could see them being useful at a Furry Con though if you're in a fursuit. I don't own a fursuit, but I can imagine it being difficult to get off in a hurry, if you happen to have an "OMG, I drank too much! I gotta go right now!" incident.

Emergency use only, even for non-AB/DLs. 
(Might also help keep your crotch area dry when sweating all day in fursuit)

Just a thought.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 13, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I personally don't, but most AB/DLs do.
> 
> I could see them being useful at a Furry Con though if you're in a fursuit. I don't own a fursuit, but I can imagine it being difficult to get off in a hurry, if you happen to have an "OMG, I drank too much! I gotta go right now!" incident.
> 
> ...



well i guess its ok as long as you dont go #2 that would be umm strange and it would feel not nice


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 13, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Bold:
> Your'e adorable for that. X^X
> Underlined:
> Increases the image in OVER NINE THOUSEND %.
> X|-|X


YOU CONFUSE ME.


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> YOU CONFUSE ME.



Saying "Mew Mew" and wearing a collar is very attractive to some furries.


----------



## FluffMouse (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> Saying "Mew Mew" and wearing a collar is very attractive to some furries.



I got that.
What I didn't get was the bolding castration and vore and all the nasty stuff,
as being cute. Then all the underlined stuff. @_@ Whaat.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

Geek said:


> Saying "Mew Mew" and wearing a collar is very attractive to some furries.


 I think I have the same mind as you do.
It is very attractive and it makes me horny oldfart.


----------



## Liwyatan (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh my! This thread still lives? Damn.


----------



## FurrFox (Nov 14, 2009)

ooh my god... o.o;

how did this topic turn into Yiff animal and Fursuit sex...?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

FurrFox said:


> ooh my god... o.o;
> 
> how did this topic turn into Yiff animal and Fursuit sex...?



Since the bayfur debate has been discussed into the ground people have been talking about random stuff in here.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 14, 2009)

I can rekindle the babyfur conversation by saying that I'm ready to commission someone to make me furry footed pjs now.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a fetish. Who cares?


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I'm ready to commission someone to make me furry footed pjs now.



Like this ?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 14, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> It's a fetish. Who cares?


A fetish is sexual and that's not how it is for me.



Geek said:


> Like this ?



Not quite, but I'd settle for it! ^.^

(I made a thread in the "Suits and Suiters" forum)


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> furries...everything can look sexy including little baby animals D:


 
True, true.


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> It's a fetish. Who cares?



There is no moral issues regarding fantasizing, sexual or otherwise by anyone. It only become an issue when these fantasies are harmful to the individual or society when acted out in the external world. 

Sexual fantasy is one favorite topic for the modern sexologist who i think would have no hesistancy in recommending this practice to anyone, especially to females.

When fantasies are of a harmful nature, then it should be a case for the counsellor, psychiatrist or psychologist.

Sexual fantasies, imo, is useful for philosophers who are interested in philosophy of the mind. The question is, how real are sexual fantasies. What sort of existence do sexual fantasies have. Is the cognition of objects in sexual fantasies the same as cognition of 'external' objects. To what extent is the degree of realness in sexual fantasies (general) correlate to the degree of pleasure.

The above refers only to the normal and general sort of fantasies. Cases with perverted and deviant sort of fantasies should be referred to a neuro-psychiatrists.

IMO, the objects in sexual fantasies are mental abstract entities without any immediate links via the senses. Objects of sexual fantasies are activated by mental processes based on memories and other variables. They are not much difference from the concept of numbers, general concepts, reference or ideas.

The objects that are brought to human awareness, e.g. seeing a chair, is basically based on the same internal mental processes, the exception being, the stimuli is from outside the brain via the senses.

If the same 'external' thing (a person say Jennifer Lopez) and can be fantasized by in the brain/mind, then existence of objects as possibly cognized by humans are mind-dependent.

Is there a person named Jennifer Lopez existing independent of the human mind? Answer = no.


----------



## Vatz (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice wording.
But I don't think that sexual fantasy can really be morally wrong so long as you don't actually carry it out, no matter what the involved parties are in your mind/on paper.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 14, 2009)

an idea isn't responsible for the people who think it


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

Geek said:


> Like this ?


 I still don't know shit on you except you like girls with colllars and cat ears.
But this picture is life.
Life.
Life.
Life.


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I still don't know shit on you except you like girls with colllars and cat ears.



After reading your profile, i know that you love Microsoft. I hate it ! 

Other then that, Im open to any kind of kinks and fetishes that a girl could have. If a girl want to have sex with a human sized plush puppy, Im volunteer with or without relationship.

I'm a man of all freedom and open-source.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

Geek said:


> After reading your profile, i know that you love Microsoft. I hate it !
> 
> Other then that, Im open to any kind of kinks and fetishes that a girl could have. If a girl want to have sex with a human sized plush puppy, Im volunteer with or without relationship.
> 
> I'm a man of all freedom and open-source.


 Then I am the same.
And I can't say if I really love microsoft except XBOX360.
And some other funny stuff and windows.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 15, 2009)

Geek said:


> I'm a man of all freedom and open-source.



and thats why you kick grantuidis amounts of ass


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> and thats why you kick grantuidis amounts of ass



I know that in the furry fandom there's extremists people who are puppy fuckers but Im a wouldn't give a damn type of a guy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

Geek said:


> I know that in the furry fandom there's extremists people who are *puppy fuckers* but Im a wouldn't give a damn type of a guy.


 So....you know...
WHO DOESN'T KNOW.
It blocks my mind when I think about the furry fandom and the two words "DOG FUCKERS" come, truth hurts.
"Cute plushie snugglers" is my weapon againest it.


----------



## Waggable (Nov 15, 2009)

I think everyone can agree G rated the cute type stuff is indeed cute. I don't get the fetish end of it though. Whatever floats your boat, just not my thing.


----------



## Geek (Nov 15, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> So....you know...
> WHO DOESN'T KNOW.
> It blocks my mind when I think about the furry fandom and the two words "DOG FUCKERS" come, truth hurts.
> "Cute plushie snugglers" is my weapon againest it.


"Cosplayer" is my weapon againest it.

Your own mind is the only little piece of freedom you'll probably ever have and anything that goes on inside of it is not subject to judgements of any sort.

Depends on which moral system one believes in. I'm a moral relativist, so I don't consider anything as objectively wrong. I also don't find polygamy morally wrong, it seems to me that it was the Abrahamic religions that persuaded the world against polygamy, but I don't know for sure. I also would allow my partners to have free sex with anyone/anything they wish, since I see freedom as a greater goodness. They never used it, as far as I know, and I don't really care if they did. It seems that some people have this idea, that one becomes 'dirty' by having sex with multiple partners or toys.

An extrama case would someone having sexual intercourse with a new born baby. I consider morality to be a strictly human concern, and strictly subjective. It is important to note that although I believe there are no objective laws of morality, I don't consider everything to be equality good/bad, it's just that my views are purely subjective.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

Geek said:


> "Cosplayer" is my weapon againest it.
> 
> *Your own mind* is the only little piece of freedom you'll probably ever have and anything that goes on inside of it is not subject to judgements of any sort.
> 
> ...


 You are right all about the subject.
But my own mind is the only I am truly afraid of losing.
Last piece of freedom.
Last.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> You are right all about the subject.
> But my own mind is the only I am truly afraid of losing.
> Last piece of freedom.
> Last.



Do not loose your mind over what people say about the fandom, especially if what people say does not apply to you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do not loose your mind over what people say about the fandom, especially if what people say does not apply to you.


 Thats not in touch with the fandom.
I only like the fandom and it's nothing more than that.
Instead I got the fear that the only thing which is special in every person will be gone in me.
For that I can't choose what to call myself popularity thirsty freak, fake hentai lover or tactical sick person.
Or dramaticly faked out.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

_*PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD LET THIS THREAD DIE
*_


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

*DIE ALRAEDY*
*BIACH*


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD LET THIS THREAD DIE
> *_


You do realize you just bumped it?
Oh wait!  Crud...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 15, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Thats not in touch with the fandom.
> I only like the fandom and it's nothing more than that.
> Instead I got the fear that the only thing which is special in every person will be gone in me.
> For that I can't choose what to call myself popularity thirsty freak, fake hentai lover or tactical sick person.
> Or dramaticly faked out.



Do you have to label yourself as anything?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 15, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you have to label yourself as anything?


 The answer will be:No.
Or more accurate, I am just overestimating me.


----------



## kamunt (Nov 15, 2009)

Posting in a legendary thread I was shocked by reading the first page to discover that most of the posts were actually decent. I then skipped over every other page right to the last one so that I didn't ruin the warm fuzzy feeling I got.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 15, 2009)

kamunt said:


> Posting in a legendary thread I was shocked by reading the first page to discover that most of the posts were actually decent. I then skipped over every other page right to the last one so that I didn't ruin the warm fuzzy feeling I got.


Smart move
It's pretty much degraded after the first page


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Smart move
> It's pretty much degraded after the first page


 But if somebody will bring up the subject it will upgrade.
For example:
Did you ever meet a babyfur?
What was your reaction?
Do you consider babyfurs as a fetish or as something else?
Do you think that the daiperfetish is sick?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> But if somebody will bring up the subject it will upgrade.
> For example:
> Did you ever meet a babyfur?
> What was your reaction?
> ...


I'll answer these in order
Yes
"I can't go on living"
Not sure, then again MOST people have a fetish of some sort
Only if it's soiled, IRL I don't want to see people walking around in diapers


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll answer these in order
> Yes
> "I can't go on living"
> Not sure, then again MOST people have a fetish of some sort
> Only if it's soiled, IRL I don't want to see people walking around in diapers


Discuss.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 16, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Discuss.


If you don't want to get groused out just stop reading here.
This really happened to me.
Before somebody gets pissed, I don't care what people's fetish's are as long as I don't see in real life, or one of my close friends, etc.
I still have nightmares about it, this was the first furry I ever say, before I became a furry or even knew what it was.
At a party there was a babyfur, he wore a diaper, sure fine don't care everyone's dressed up as stuff like sexy nurses or whatever he was actually scoring, when it comes to stuff like that I put up with alot more than most people
He was hitting up women by asking them to feed him.
And then he got drunk...
He went on the dance floor and was using a rectal thermometer, masturbating and lets just say letting go of his bowels.
He got full blown tossed out, not a "hey leave", he got manhandled by the security and thrown into the dumpster.
...............
And people wonder why I'm so biased.
Oh you know what REALLY gets me, he explained to me saying furry is THAT.
I don't care if this post gets deleted, you asked.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Nov 16, 2009)

Babyfurs like other babies because their choads are the same size. If we're both talking about the pediphylic /ah/ lovers.


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 16, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> If you don't want to get groused out just stop reading here.
> This really happened to me.
> Before somebody gets pissed, I don't care what people's fetish's are as long as I don't see in real life, or one of my close friends, etc.
> I still have nightmares about it, this was the first furry I ever say, before I became a furry or even knew what it was.
> ...


Good god that's horrifying, but seems entertaining to witness it.


----------

